# Wow am Ende? Von wegen !



## Mahni (20. März 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich wollte den ganzen Heulsusen und Flame-Threads mal die Stirn bieten und euch mal meine Meinung dazu sagen ;-)

Also ich denke das Wow noch lange nicht am Ende ist, gerade wenn ich mir das neue Addon ansehe, die Hintergrundgeschichte um das Drachenvolk in den Drachengründen, Arthas, , das ganze Feeling da usw..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke Blizzard lässt sich sehr viel einfallen für dieses Addon, der gesammte Pve -content mit neuen Radinstanzen, optimierteren INstanzen, die neuen coolen Hairstyle Features etc; die Belagerungs -Waffen die ich mir sehr cool vorstelle, die man in einem extra dafür angelegtem neuen BG verwenden darf, und eine Pvp - Zone. Und den Kritikiern dieser Wintersee-Pvp zone sei vorne weg gesagt: Ich denke Blizzard hat nun seit über 3 Jahren Erfahrung gesammelt, haben Ihre Lehren aus dem Öffentlichen-Pvp mist gezogen und werden wissen wie sie die Zone attraktiv halten. Auch in dieser Pvp - Zone sind Belagerungswaffen möglich, und ich denke Blizzard wird den Leuten die sich auf die Pvp-Features spezialisiert haben , schon gehörig Dampf unterm Hintern machen. Das gleiche gilt im Pve-Content , was da teilweise bisher gezeigt wurde ist schlicht Hammer. Man hat sich meiner Erkenntnis nach an allen Ecken und Enden bemüht eine schöne , unglaubliche Welt darzustellen. Ein Lift hier, eine schlucht da, eine epische Geschichte, hafen, schöne Waldhütten usw.. Neue Zauber , Fähigkeiten, ein Todesritter, Level Cap 80, 2 Startmöglichkeiten (Heulender Fjord und Boreanische Thundra), Ich meine Wow macht in vielen Hinsichten die Schotten dicht, und wenn das Addon das verspricht was man erwartet bzw. was man bisher gesehen hat, dann denk ich das nicht mal ein Warhammer Online das speziell auf PVp aus ist den Sektor Pvp im Wow groß angreifen wird.

Mit Patch 2.4 kommen auf der neuen Insel neue Dailys, die Instanzen an sich sind auch super (die 5er und 25er), das System dient freilich der Hinhaltung der Wow spieler, aber mir gefällt die neue Insel.

Ich möchte mit meinem Beitrag keine anderen Spiele schlecht machen, und möchte den Wow-Kritikern auch das Kritik üben nicht nehmen, aber die meisten sollten sich schon mal überlegen weswegen sie grad schon wieder meinen müssen rumzu whinen.." wow wäre so schlecht.." und trotzdem bezahlen sie weiterhin fleißig Ihren account...

Das Rumgeheule  von manchen ist wirklich kaum erträglich. Manche suchen wirklich nur Aufmerksamkeit 

Wie gesagt ich möchte jetzt nicht auch flamen oder ähnliches, ich wollte nur mal einen Beitrag gestalten , der den ein oder anderen mal zum Nachdenken bewegt, warum er eigentlich die ganze Zeit flamt , und das wirklich notwendig sein muss.

Was meint Ihr generell , wie seht ihr meine Meinung zu den Features von Wow, zum neuen Addon. Und wie seht ihr generell Wow?

Lieber Gruß 

Ach ja und PS: Bitte sinnvolle Kommentare, in einem Forum möchte man sachlich disktutieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (20. März 2008)

/signed

WoW ist noch lange nicht am Ende, nur weils es verreinfacht wird heißt nicht, dass es schlechter wird und das Addon wird einiges bringen, wir werden es sehen

Age of Conan und Warhammer müssen sich erstmal beweisen!


----------



## heavy-metal (20. März 2008)

genau das stand in den meisten antworten der heil threads doch auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (20. März 2008)

Da AoC, WAR und WotlK ja wahrscheinloch sehr gleich released werden wollen, (~ 2 Monate dazwischen) werde ich für mich erstmal WotlK kaufen. Die anderen sollen ruhig WAR und AoC kaufen, ich werd enen paar Berichte lesen udn wenns mir gefällt umsteigen, aber bei WoW weis ich was ich hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (20. März 2008)

Blizzard schiebt billigen Content nach , der in 1 Monat clear ist und selbst für Casuals schon langweilig wird ( Hi @ Daily Quests ! )

Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.


----------



## mazze3333 (20. März 2008)

wow ist und bleibt vorerst das beste mmorpg


----------



## xFraqx (20. März 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> wow ist und bleibt vorerst das beste mmorpg



Ich W.A.R.te da lieber.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (20. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich wollte den ganzen Heulsusen und Flame-Threads mal die Stirn bieten und euch mal meine Meinung dazu sagen ;-)
> 
> ...


Schön wenn man noch immer so viel Vertreuen in Blizzard hat nach drei Jahren. ich wünsche Dir das all deine Erwartungen erfüllt werden, jedoch glaube ich das es wie bei BC auch einiges an Entäuschungen auf uns warten wird und das man sich dann wieder Arrangieren muß mit dem was man erwartet hat und mit dem was einem Blizzard vorsetzt. Naja aber wie heist es immer so schön die Hoffunug stibt zu letzt.

Aber genau solche "blauäugigen" Alles wird gut Beiträge gabs vor BC auch zu hauf. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Mahni (20. März 2008)

waven schrieb:


> Da AoC, WAR und WotlK ja wahrscheinloch sehr gleich released werden wollen, (~ 2 Monate dazwischen) werde ich für mich erstmal WotlK kaufen. Die anderen sollen ruhig WAR und AoC kaufen, ich werd enen paar Berichte lesen udn wenns mir gefällt umsteigen, aber bei WoW weis ich was ich hab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  100% signed, und das sich die Blizz Leute bemühen Wow attraktiv zu gestalten sollte wirklich jeder Dorfdepp spätestens bei der Blizzcon 2007 in den stolzen und erwartungsfreudigen Gesichtern der Blizzard-Offiziere abgelesen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Mahni, der TE ;-)


----------



## Mahni (20. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Blizzard schiebt billigen Content nach , der in 1 Monat clear ist und selbst für Casuals schon langweilig wird ( Hi @ Daily Quests ! )
> 
> Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.



Das mag sein, geb ich dir Recht, der Patch wird zur Zeitüberbrückung nachgeschoben, aber das nehme ich gerne an da selbst diese Überbrückungs-Methode den Spielspass vieler andere Online-Spiele übertrumpft. Der Support ist kein Dreck, find erstmal ein anderes Spiel das dich besser supportet. Und außerdem werden die ganzen neuen Features alle in Wrath kommen, in BC würd ich sie auch gar nicht mehr haben wollen.

Also well done, Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (20. März 2008)

Kann mich eurer Meinung nicht anschließen.
Ich finde WOW ist ähnlich wie der Laden mit dem großen "M".
Viel Posaune, großes Theater, viel Geschmacksverstärker, aber im Vergleich zu anderen MMO viel zu einfach.
Ergo, gutes Spiel für Anfänger und Leute die viel Raiden wollen.


----------



## Mahni (20. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Kann mich eurer Meinung nicht anschließen.
> Ich finde WOW ist ähnlich wie der Laden mit dem großen "M".
> Viel Posaune, großes Theater, viel Geschmacksverstärker, aber im Vergleich zu anderen MMO viel zu einfach.
> Ergo, gutes Spiel für Anfänger und Leute dir viel Raiden wollen.



Hm.. was wiederrum Pluspunkte sind, denn Wow bedient Casuals und Pro-Gamer gleichermaßen


----------



## Nagroth (20. März 2008)

Da geb ich dir Recht. Aber halt auf niedrigem Niveau. Als Vergleich kann man da gern UO, EVE oder SWG nehmen. Klar hohes Niveau und weniger Abos.
Aber in gute Restaurants gehen auch weniger Kunden.


----------



## Mahni (20. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Recht. Aber halt auf niedrigem Niveau. Als Vergleich kann man da gern UO, EVE oder SWG nehmen. Klar hohes Niveau und weniger Abos.
> Aber in gute Restaurants gehen auch weniger Kunden.



Gut du kannst aber nicht generell Wow als zu Einfach abschieben, denn ein breitgefächertes "Einfaches" spiel kann auch umfangreich und kompliziert sein (zumindest, es zu designen)

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (20. März 2008)

YEAH!!! 

Endlich mal kein Flametread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich super das man zur Abwechlung mal nicht einen typischen b1ubb post bekommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so^^


----------



## Esric (20. März 2008)

Irgendwie vergessen alle das jeder Spieler verschiedene Vorlieben hat, sei es PVP, PVE oder RP oder was man noch so machen kann. WoW als bestes MMORPG zu betiteln ist schlichtweg eine Behauptung die nicht auf jeden zutrifft.

RP Technisch sehe ich Herr der Ringe weiter vorne, PVP Technisch könnte Warhammer Online WoW die Krone abjagen und PVE Technisch sehe ich WoW persönlich weit vorne, aufgrund der vielen Instanzen und Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (20. März 2008)

jo wow is noch lange nicht am ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich behaupte jetzt aber mal, dass blizzard in tbc ein paar fehler gemacht hat und jetzt auch ihre lehren daraus gezogen haben. hoffe darum, dass es mit wotlk besser wird und freue mich jetzt schon darauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahni (20. März 2008)

Frostmagier/Gilneas schrieb:


> jo wow is noch lange nicht am ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (20. März 2008)

> Blizzard schiebt billigen Content nach , der in 1 Monat clear ist und selbst für Casuals schon langweilig wird ( Hi @ Daily Quests ! )
> 
> Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.



Das ist Deine Meinung. Du gehst aber bestimmt mit gutem Beispiel voran, soll heißen, Deine Arbeit (oder Zeugnis) ist besser.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (20. März 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung. Du gehst aber bestimmt mit gutem Beispiel, soll heißen, Deine Arbeit (oder Zeugnis)ist besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man schaut wo everquest jetzt noch steht kann man denk ich wow noch locker 3-4jahre eingestehen


----------



## Frandibar (20. März 2008)

natürlich ist WOW noch lange nicht am Ende!

ich denke es werden noch mehr Spieler werden, weil WOW inzwischen absoluter Mainstream ist... 

ich kann nur für mich sprechen, und für mich ist es in letzter Zeit unerträglich geworden WOW zu spielen...
das liegt in allererster Stelle an dem hohen Kinderanteil der seit BC von Tag zu Tag mehr wird, wie mir scheint...
mich interessiert einfach nicht wenn ich mich einlogge, und schon schnorrt mich so ein Kiddie dumm an, und wenn man einmal nein sagt wird trotzdem weiter gebettelt, oder beleidigt!

PVP:
noch schlimmer, ich glaube es vergeht keine min mehr ohne das jemand beleidigt wird...

ich hab früher echt gerne WOW gespielt, aber die Community hat mir das Spielvergnügen gründlich verdorben...

außerdem gehts bei WOW echt nurmehr darum wer die beste Ausrüstung hat... was soll das !?
das ist ja nurmehr ein Wettrüsten, sonst nichts mehr, schuld ist die Community, oder Blizzard die sowas auch noch fördern?
was ich auch nicht verstehe ist das es jetzt so viele Deppen auf lvl 70ig gibt, die absolut keine ahnung davon haben wie sie Ihren Charakter in einer Gruppe spielen... bzw, wie man überhaupt seinen Char spielt... wie sind die 70ig gewoden!?
natürlich durchs ewige ziehen lassen,  und jetzt stehen Sie dumm da, und beleidigen wieder jeden anderen bevor Sie sich eingestehen das Sie keine ahnung haben...

inzwischen hab ich meinen Account gekündigt und bin bei einem anderen, etwas weniger populären Online Rollenspiel gelandet, und bin echt froh drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dennoch finde ich noch immer das WOW ein geiles Spiel ist, aber durch BC und das schnelle Leveln ist sehr viel zerstört worden... 

wie gesagt, das ist mein persöhnlicher Eindruck!
gibt ja genug Leute denen das nichts ausmacht...


----------



## St3ck0r (20. März 2008)

...Ich denke genau so wie mahni mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw ich freu mich schn auf die neuen pvp mounts ^^


----------



## Nagroth (20. März 2008)

Everquest mag weniger Abos haben.....aber als MMO ist es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und Komplexität WOW weit überlegen. Wie übrigens auch noch einige andere MMO's.
WoW ist halt wie die Firma mit dem großen "M" für die "breite" Masse.


----------



## Messenger (20. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Everquest mag weniger Abos haben.....aber als MMO ist es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und Komplexität WOW weit überlegen. Wie übrigens auch noch einige andere MMO's.
> WoW ist halt wie die Firma mit dem großen "M" für die "breite" Masse.



Da ich mich nicht allzu sehr auskenne, wollte ich mal fragen, inwiefern Everquest schwieriger ist. Worauf bezieht sich das?
Denke ich zu kompliziert und es ist einfach schwieriger gleichlevelige Mobs zu töten? 
Raidbosse schwerer?
Crafting schwerer (durch Geschicklichkeitseinlagen oder sowas)?

Bitte um Aufklärung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

@ te welches "features" und neuerungen meinst du denn? neue hairskins? da haben andere mmorpgs gleich von anfang mehr frisuren. dann neue instanzen, die dann aber doch wieder nach schema a ablaufen. das was von blizzard da alles als neu angepriesen wird, ist zumeist nur wieder etwas neu aufgewärmtes.. aber wie heißts so schön? eintopf schmeckt besser wenn man in nochmal aufwärmt( ich hasse eintopf^^)


----------



## Mahni (20. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ te welches "features" und neuerungen meinst du denn? neue hairskins? da haben andere mmorpgs gleich von anfang mehr frisuren. dann neue instanzen, die dann aber doch wieder nach schema a ablaufen. das was von blizzard da alles als neu angepriesen wird, ist zumeist nur wieder etwas neu aufgewärmtes.. aber wie heißts so schön? eintopf schmeckt besser wenn man in nochmal aufwärmt( ich hasse eintopf^^)




Hm.. Die Instanzen sollen den Fokus mehr auf die Geschichte legen, neue Abilitys und Skills, ideenreichere Zonen (da mehr Zeit für gestaltung von nordend, bei bc mussten sie die neuen fraktionen noch mitgestalten),  ja neue Gebiete halt , 2 Startgebiete von Beginn an, neues BG, neue Arena -, Pvp zone diese Features halt (steht doch schon im Anfangstext )
^^
LG


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

aber gerade das ist doch nix neues. da hat man halt die landschaft mit anderen texturen überzogen, was zwar optisch neu ist aber halt spielerisch nicht wirklich


----------



## Kaltiras (20. März 2008)

ach komm xD die geshcichte von wow ist TOT aba sowas von^^ MAlYGOS sollen wirr töten den blauden drachen anführer der BESCHÜTZTER von Azeroth naja ich weis net wieso net gleich den ganzen wald abhacken damit wir kein sauerstoff bekommen *hust* egal wayne ! blaue drachen gibts auch so unendich viele obwohl das gesamte volk von deathwing umgenietet wurde und Korialstraz nur dank einer zeitreise 4-5 eier retten konnte .... da müssen die drachen echt schnell gewachsen sein um neue kinder zu machen. XD


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2008)

> Was meint Ihr generell , wie seht ihr meine Meinung zu den Features von Wow, zum neuen Addon. Und wie seht ihr generell Wow?



Ich Finde das mit dem neuen Addon Super und ich fand auch Bc super!
Es Resetet praktisch alles und alle besonders Einsteiger haben Chancen oben mitzuspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damals war es sehr schwer. Ich spiele seit eineinhalb Jahren und war monate auf 60, hatte aber nie die Chance in nem Raid dabeizusein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2008)

WoW, denke ich jedenfalls, ist noch im kommen, in keinem MMORPG wird ne neue Instanz bzw Raidinstanz gepatch oder neue Gebiete hinzugefuegt, meine Meinung dazu.
Vll sind andere MMOPRG'S in anderen Gebieten besser, schwerer, geringerer Zeitaufwan, hoeherer Zeitaufwand etc. Trotzdem mag ich WoW mehr, da es im PvP sowie im PvE am meisten zu bieten hat.
Bis zu 40 Mann BG'S, Open PvP, 25er Mann Raidinstanzen, viele 5 Mann Instanzen, das reicht mir jedenfalls, naja mein Senf dazu.
N1 Mahni guter Thread^^
Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> WoW, denke ich jedenfalls, ist noch im kommen, in keinem MMORPG wird ne neue Instanz bzw Raidinstanz gepatch oder neue Gebiete hinzugefuegt, meine Meinung dazu.
> Vll sind andere MMOPRG'S in anderen Gebieten besser, schwerer, geringerer Zeitaufwan, hoeherer Zeitaufwand etc. Trotzdem mag ich WoW mehr, da es im PvP sowie im PvE am meisten zu bieten hat.
> Bis zu 40 Mann BG'S, Open PvP, 25er Mann Raidinstanzen, viele 5 Mann Instanzen, das reicht mir jedenfalls, naja mein Senf dazu.
> N1 Mahni guter Thread^^
> Gruss Oro/Josh


also was ist dann hdro für dich?eine autoscooter simulation? da kommt alle 2 monate ein content patch der auch neue gebiete einführt oder raidinstanzen(siehe "Die Spalte")


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. März 2008)

Alsooooo ich finde Blizzard auch gaaanz toll
weiiil:
die könnnen toll tanzen uuund singen und sind gnaaaaz doll süüüß  *kicher*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (20. März 2008)

> ach komm xD die geshcichte von wow ist TOT aba sowas von^^ MAlYGOS sollen wirr töten den blauden drachen anführer der BESCHÜTZTER von Azeroth naja ich weis net wieso net gleich den ganzen wald abhacken damit wir kein sauerstoff bekommen *hust* egal wayne ! blaue drachen gibts auch so unendich viele obwohl das gesamte volk von deathwing umgenietet wurde und Korialstraz nur dank einer zeitreise 4-5 eier retten konnte .... da müssen die drachen echt schnell gewachsen sein um neue kinder zu machen. XD



Was nimmst Du für'n Stoff, kann ich auch was haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BlLIZZARD ist eine Top-Firma, das beweisen Starcraft, Diablo und Warcraft am besten. Es sind heute noch Renner.



> Echte Kerle spielen weibliche Chars !



Tja, manche Männer verstecken sich nun mal hinter einer Frau.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (20. März 2008)

Ich find Wow auch geil auch nach 3 Jahren noch!

Hab neulich Lotro probiert! Aber das liegt absolut nicht in meinem geschmack! xD

Keine Tauren^^!

Ne im ernst ich glaub die leute können flamen wie se wollen aba die 9 millionen leute sind auch net vom himmel gefalln!

In wow steckt schon sehr viel Arbeit und es gibt viele tolle encounter!


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Ich find Wow auch geil auch nach 3 Jahren noch!
> 
> Hab neulich Lotro probiert! Aber das liegt absolut nicht in meinem geschmack! xD
> 
> ...


sicherlich steckt in wow auch arbeit, aber die 10mio. spieler kommen nicht unbedingtd aher das wow so ein tolles spiel ist , wie es hier manche hinstellen. viel mehr hat blizzard eine riesige pr-maschine die schon mit den strategietiteln warcraft begann die die ganzen spieler zu wow lockt.


----------



## Mannoroth (20. März 2008)

Kaltiras schrieb:


> ach komm xD die geshcichte von wow ist TOT aba sowas von^^ MAlYGOS sollen wirr töten den blauden drachen anführer der BESCHÜTZTER von Azeroth naja ich weis net wieso net gleich den ganzen wald abhacken damit wir kein sauerstoff bekommen *hust* egal wayne ! blaue drachen gibts auch so unendich viele obwohl das gesamte volk von deathwing umgenietet wurde und Korialstraz nur dank einer zeitreise 4-5 eier retten konnte .... da müssen die drachen echt schnell gewachsen sein um neue kinder zu machen. XD



Ahhhm, Malygos ist nicht der beschützer von Azeroth, er ist (war) der Hüter der Magie. Das er durch den Verrat Deathwings Verrückt geworden ist solltest du auch wissen, ergo ist er kein Hüter mehr, sondern sieht alles als Bedrohung das Magie benutzt...  Ja Korialstraz hat eine Zeitreise unternommen, und hat dabei zufällig eier gerettet. Wieso müssen die Dreachen schnell gewachsen sein, Punkt eins Krasus war in der VERGANGENHEIT, da ist schon Zeit ins Land gegangen bis zur Gegenwart der World of Warcraft. Ausserdem sind die blauen drachen Aspekte der Magie, naja die werden schon wieder die eine oder andere möglichkeit gefunden haben, mittles Magie sich u vermehren bzw, die Drachen wo es gibt ein überleben gesichert zu haben, ausgenommen davon ist jetzt mal Malygos.


Und bezüglich des Themas hier, naja abwarten was Wotlk bringen wird. Klar soo super viele neuerungen wirdsw net geben, bis auf paar neue Fertigkeiten und neue Quests. Aber ich bin der ansicht das eben Northend ein Addon darstellt, womit WoW ein wenig zu den wurzeln des Classic spiels zurückfindet, hinsichtlich der umgebung, net so Spacig wie m Nethersturm zu beispiel.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es eingermassen stimmige Quests gibt, nette neue Inis,(auch wenn sie nach schma "A" ablaufen viel ändern kann man eh net ) und einfach für jeden der wos spielen will ne menge spaß, weil das soll doch der Hauptgrund sein um überhaupt ein Spiel zu spielen.

Und genauso wird WAR einen Platz in der Riege der guten MMoRpgs finden, weil das wird ein echt nettes PvP game (ich hoff das zumindest mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Bei AoC muss man abwarten.... alles in allem jeder soll spielen was er will was ihm spaß macht, nur eins verbindet und so oder so, das ist die Gesamt Communtiy von Online Games, also man wird sich immer über den weg laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long!


----------



## jeli (20. März 2008)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Ahhhm, Malygos ist nicht der beschützer von Azeroth, er ist (war) der Hüter der Magie. Das er durch den Verrat Deathwings Verrückt geworden ist solltest du auch wissen, ergo ist er kein Hüter mehr, sondern sieht alles als Bedrohung das Magie benutzt...  Ja Korialstraz hat eine Zeitreise unternommen, und hat dabei zufällig eier gerettet. Wieso müssen die Dreachen schnell gewachsen sein, Punkt eins Krasus war in der VERGANGENHEIT, da ist schon Zeit ins Land gegangen bis zur Gegenwart der World of Warcraft. Ausserdem sind die blauen drachen Aspekte der Magie, naja die werden schon wieder die eine oder andere möglichkeit gefunden haben, mittles Magie sich u vermehren bzw, die Drachen wo es gibt ein überleben gesichert zu haben, ausgenommen davon ist jetzt mal Malygos.




krasse scheiße!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmausil (20. März 2008)

Esric schrieb:


> RP Technisch sehe ich Herr der Ringe weiter vorne, *PVP Technisch könnte Warhammer Online WoW die Krone abjagen* und PVE Technisch sehe ich WoW persönlich weit vorne, aufgrund der vielen Instanzen und Möglichkeiten.



ähem..wow und pvp-krone? naja da gibts schon andere titel zB Guild Wars um nur mal einen zu nennen

aber sonst hast recht


----------



## Aplizzier (20. März 2008)

Jo ist zwar vieles anders geworden aber iwie komm ihc von wow net los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FYoshi (20. März 2008)

Das neue Addon wird sicherlich für vile frischen Wind sorgen, ein paar Monate lang. Und dann? Genau, WoW wird wieder langweilig. Nur Eein Bruchteil der Leute wird die High-End-Instanzen (in BC wäre es ab Karazan) von Innen sehen. Ich finde WoW hat viel zu lange, kaum ereignisreiche Phasen zwischen den Addons. Denn was ist nach BC wirklich spannendes passiert? Für die lange Zeit nicht wirklich viel.
Mein Fazit: WoW bietet Spielspaß in Wellenform. Doch zwischen den Spitze steht man auf Sand bzw. gepflegt Langeweile. Ich finde daran sollte Blizzard dringend arbeiten.


----------



## Osse (20. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich wollte den ganzen Heulsusen und Flame-Threads mal die Stirn bieten und euch mal meine Meinung dazu sagen ;-)
> 
> ...



Leute wie dich sprechen die neuen features halt an, leute wie mich ärgert der ganze kram der dabei unter dem teppich landet. 

wenn der Aufwand für den pve-raid content in keinem verhältniss mehr zu den belohnungen steht, die klassenbalance immer weiter auseinander driftet, immer mehr auf arena und casuals ausgelegt wird, jeder noch so lächerliche müll generft wird, damit auch wirklich jeder spieler mit minimalem aufwand alles erreichen kann, dann heisst das für mich nicht, daß ein spiel sich verbessert.

diese meinung vertreten übrigens nicht nur irgendwelche wirrköpfe, die auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen, sondern ein ziemlich großer teil der community, der sich allerdings nicht unbedingt repräsentativ in diesem forum und vorallem solchen threads finden lässt. 

sagen wir es einfach so, wie es ist... der zahlenmässig überlegene "bodensatz" (was ahnung vom und einsatz im spiel angeht) der community freut sich und nach oben hin macht sich frust breit. und ner ganzen menge von leuten ist es irgendwo auch egal.

was das ewige argument "ja dann hört doch mit zocken auf" angeht... nur weil ein aspekt oder mehrere eines spiels schlecht sind, muss man nicht die flinte ins korn werfen. außerdem schmeisst man auch nicht sein trikot weg, weil der lieblingsverein abgestiegen ist. nur schönreden hilft da auch wenig. 

abgesehen davon musst du die kritik an dem spiel ja nicht lesen, sondern kannst gemütlich die atmosphäre in der wotlk closed mega secret beta geben, zu der du ja anscheinend zugriff hast. enjoy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (20. März 2008)

Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, WoW hat unerreichtes im MMO-Bereich geschafft, und wird daher in Zukunft auch noch vorhanden sein


----------



## Occasus (20. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Blizzard schiebt billigen Content nach , der in 1 Monat clear ist und selbst für Casuals schon langweilig wird ( Hi @ Daily Quests ! )
> 
> Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.



bist ja voll der harte was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hör auf zu spielen. wenns dir nicht passt lass es sein. du weißt gar nicht wie hart blizzard arbeitet um unsere wünsche mehr oder weniger zu erfüllen. 
du hast wahrscheinlich einen 0815 job(schule?)

so meinen senf zu diesen post gegeben 
----------------------------------------------------

jetzt zum topic. bin absolut deiner meinung. freue mich schon richtig auf das neue feeling in Northrend.


----------



## Pubatz (20. März 2008)

Ich hatte nen W.A.R. Betakey und muss sagen... bleibt bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 So ein Dreck^^


----------



## BloodyLove (20. März 2008)

ich schließe mich der Meinung der Mehrheit an:
Blizz kann tausende Addons rausbringen... wow wird definitiv der gleiche langweilige Müll bleiben MÜSSEN... denn mehr lässt die Engine leider nicht zu...

Ich spiele auch fast seit Release... das einzig brauchbare ist für mich derzeit noch Arena... da kommts noch auf SKILL an...
und da hab ich bisher nur wenige kiddies gesehen...

Ich bin zum glück in der general Beta von Age of Conan... und seitdem wird mir immer mehr klar: WOW wird spätestens 2009 im bisherigen Spielerraum (die wollen ja in den Russischen raum jetzt erst vorstoßen) gut ein viertel bis die hälfte aller accounts verlieren!

Ein Bekannter von mir ist in der WAR beta... der sieht das genauso...

Aus der Gilde haben ca 50 % der Leute vor, wow zu verlassen für ein neues MMO... nur welches.... bei AoC und WAR landen die Meisten auf jeden Fall!

Nach 3 Jahren WoW muss ich auch sagen.... JA.... es reicht!


Ach ja .,... und wer meint, dass bei blizz hart gearbeitet wird... ein Kumpel von mir ist ex-GM... und hat bitterböse storys erzählt.... naja..... dazu sag ich einfach nur ROFL!


----------



## T0ff (20. März 2008)

oh man wie ich mich auf konkurrenz für blizzard freue damit die endlich mal ein komplett neuen content machen der auch WIRKLICH spass macht... Nicht immer instanzen hier, immer die gleichen BGs da, hier mal ne daily machen, dort mal bissel arena.... 
Naja mal schauen was draus wird =)


----------



## Autark (20. März 2008)

Hôla,

Ich denke es wird nie ein Spiel geben, dass jedem in allen Aspekten gefällt... Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben und man kann es halt nicht allen Recht machen. Selbst wenn es vielen gefällt, ärgern sich dann wieder welche, dass die Kiddies die Community verschlechtern. Aber im RL gibt es auch immer wieder mal Leute die einen ziemlich nerven, somit lässt sich das auch in einem Online-Game nicht vermeiden.

WoW ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein echt gutes Spiel das mir sehr viel Spaß macht, mit dem ich mich nach der Arbeit einfach mal ein wenig entspannen kann. Wenn jemand dieses Gefühl bei anderen Spielen bekommt ist es doch auch gut. Wie heißt es so schön? Jedem das Seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, das war dann mal mein senf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß euch noch beim zocken und frohe Ostern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nhu (20. März 2008)

Das Debakel WoW hat mich so abgeschreckt dass ich vom Genre der MMORPGs so schnell nichts mehr wissen will. WAR könnte das aber ändern...


----------



## Izlandi Valandar (20. März 2008)

Hiho ^^

ich freu mich auf beides: Warhammer Online wie Wrath of the Lich King.
Warhammer Online wird zwar PvP technisch denke ich um Längen besser sein (Guild Wars ist bei PvP find ich genauso wie WoW) aber in sonstigen Sachen wie Geschichte und PvE wird WoW weiter die Nase vorn haben.

Blizzi hat bei The Burning Crusade einige Fehler gemacht denke ich aber es ist das erste Addon gewesen Fehler macht jeder beim ersten Mal hoffen wir drauf beim zweiten wirds besser ^_^

Ich werd beides spielen und je nach dem was zuerst rauskommt da meinen Schwerpunkt drauf legen...wo ich die Zeit herbekommen soll...naja Ideen nehm ich gerne an ^^

WoW ist und bleibt die nächste Zeit das beste MMORPG (auch wenn Neider was anderes sagen) denn Warhammer muss sich ja ach erstmal entwickeln nicht wahr ?^^

Es stimmt schon WoW wird immer einfacher gemacht...nicht gerade die beste Vorgehensweise mann könnte es auch anders angehen aber who cares ? Ich find das Spiel ist immer noch gut und ich werds auch weiter spielen egal wer was anderes sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Izlandi


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

Izlandi schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf beides: Warhammer Online wie Wrath of the Lich King.
> Warhammer Online wird zwar PvP technisch denke ich um Längen besser sein (Guild Wars ist bei PvP find ich genauso wie WoW)


also gw ist nun nicht unbedingt mein lieblings mmorpg(falls man es so nennen kann)aber das pvp system kann man absolut nicht mit dem von wow vergleichen. in gw musst du deine skills genau aufeinander abstimmen,da du nur 8 fertigkeiten mitnehmen kannst. dazu kommt das jeder die gleichen rüstungswerte (innerhalb der klassen) hat nur die optik kann varieren.


----------



## Violator (20. März 2008)

BuzzerBeater schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> WoW ist noch lange nicht am Ende, nur weils es verreinfacht wird heißt nicht, dass es schlechter wird und das Addon wird einiges bringen, wir werden es sehen
> 
> Age of Conan und Warhammer müssen sich erstmal beweisen!



Da stimme ich dir zu 1000000000% zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde WoW und die Allgemeinen "Bizzard" Spiele sind die Besten die es gibt. 

Die auch keine anderen Online Games so schnell einholen werden, WoW und Blizzard haben eine ganze menge eingeräumt, "Blizzard" hat auch zwei Meilensteine gelegt wie kein anderes Online Spiel in den letzten Jahren seht selbst:

http://www.blizzard.de/inblizz/awards.shtml

Die gesamt Note für die "Blizzard Spiele" : 1++

Ich bleibe bei "Blizzard" und WoW biss ans Ende, es kommt mir kein anders Game z.b Warhammer ins Haus, auser "LotrO"

Danke für´s Lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BLIZZARD 4 Ever
World of Warcraft 4 Ever.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (20. März 2008)

Pubatz schrieb:


> Ich hatte nen W.A.R. Betakey und muss sagen... bleibt bei WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Informationen von Spielern die in der Vergangenheit mutwillig die NDA verletzt hätten, solltet Ihr nach Meinung von Jacobs übrigens keinen allzu großen Glauben schenken. Laut dem EA-Mythic-Präsidenten handele es sich bei diesen Individuen um bereits vor den NDA-Verstößen aus der Beta verbannte Tester, deren Objektivität daher durchaus angezweifelt werden könne.

______

WOW Outdoor pvp --> http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=33247

Frisuren und Tänze als Feature für ein Addon lächerlich, das gibt es bei Herr der Ringe als kostenlosen Content


----------



## Violator (21. März 2008)

Nhu schrieb:


> Das Debakel WoW hat mich so abgeschreckt dass ich vom Genre der MMORPGs so schnell nichts mehr wissen will. WAR könnte das aber ändern...



xD War, macht das noch schlimmer

Spiel WoW das ist das Beste was es gibt


----------



## Izlandi Valandar (21. März 2008)

Mh gut ich hatte eigentlich auch eher an das Arena und Schlachtfeldprinzip gedacht aber im Grunde muss ich dir ebenfalls zustimmen. Wobei ich denke (ich bin ein Nicht-Arena-Spieler) dass viele in der Arena hauptsächlich ca. 8 Spells benutzen.


----------



## Violator (21. März 2008)

Pubatz schrieb:


> Ich hatte nen W.A.R. Betakey und muss sagen... bleibt bei WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da stimmt ich dir zu, War ist ein Billig möchtegern Online Game das es niemals schaffen wird wie WoW


----------



## Megamage (21. März 2008)

OK in WOTLK is noch super Content dabei ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf die Beta (Habe bis jetzt alle mitgespielt)!
Aber ich bin nicht dumm ich denke in die zukunft wenn sie noch ein Addon rausbringen wollen müssen sie in meinen Augen Warcraft 4 rausbringen!
Weil der content aus WC 3: The Frozen Throne is mit Wotlk jetzt auch ausgeschöpft...
Also Blizzard muss sich da ganzschön was einfallen lassen wo sie, wie es Blizzard immer gemacht hat, den content herbekommt! Blizzard hat den content nämlich immer aus einem Warcraft 1,2,3 spiel geholt! 
Ergo es wird noch richtig Spannend.


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Da stimmt ich dir zu, War ist ein Billig möchtegern Online Game das es niemals schaffen wird wie WoW


da issa wieder, der flame-master und führer aller wow-fanboys höchst persönlich. ist dein ban jetzt ausgelaufen ja xD

edit:@ Megamage     ich fänd das garnichtmal schlecht wenn blizzard ihren content nicht mehr aus den strategietiteln holt. so sind sie nicht so stark an hintergrundgeschichte gebunden und die wow-welt könnte vielleicht etwas flexibler werden.


----------



## seamon (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da issa wieder, der flame-master und führer aller wow-fanboys höchst persönlich. ist dein ban jetzt ausgelaufen ja xD



Sowas ist mir auch grad durch den Kopf geschossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute, ich versteh diese Threads nicht. Wieso wartet ihr nicht einfach mal, bis das Addon da ist?
Die einen heulen, die andern loben alles in den Himmel - doch wer von euch weiss, wies wirklich ist?

Eben.


----------



## MadSquare (21. März 2008)

wow ist nicht am ende.

das prob ist, dass das spiel immer mehr zu einem farmen-tag-und-nacht-und-noch-200-mal-farmen kreislauf verkommt. (warum brauch bitte 80 marken aus anderen raid inis um zum nächsten boss zu kommen?? glauben die etwa das macht spaß die 80 marken zu farmen?

und viele PvE'ler stört: klar, das ist ein aufwand so viel zu farmen (vorallm braucht man viel gedult) aberdas kann JEDER machen. dazu braucht man keine elite-gilde die sich den arsch aufreißt. und das ist halt schade.

edit: mir fällt das haupt problem ein warum wow quailität verliert bzw verlieren wird bzw verloren hat: blizzard sind einfach zu commerzielle abzocker. die könnten wenn sie wollten locker jeden monat nen content patch rausbringen > bei 10 mio abos * 13&#8364;/monat müssten die pro monat also ca 130 mio&#8364; zur verfügung haben. ich bin der meinung, davon kann man jede menge personal einkaufen. natürlich muss man auch sehen dass sie viel kaputt machen können wenn sie das game geringfügig ändern. hier zeichnet sich wieder ab was fürn commerzielles denken diese leute haben: hauptsache kohl - die eier(-stöcke) was zu ändern ham se nicht.


----------



## Valinar (21. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> WoW, denke ich jedenfalls, ist noch im kommen, in keinem MMORPG wird ne neue Instanz bzw Raidinstanz gepatch oder neue Gebiete hinzugefuegt, meine Meinung dazu.
> Vll sind andere MMOPRG'S in anderen Gebieten besser, schwerer, geringerer Zeitaufwan, hoeherer Zeitaufwand etc. Trotzdem mag ich WoW mehr, da es im PvP sowie im PvE am meisten zu bieten hat.
> Bis zu 40 Mann BG'S, Open PvP, 25er Mann Raidinstanzen, viele 5 Mann Instanzen, das reicht mir jedenfalls, naja mein Senf dazu.
> N1 Mahni guter Thread^^
> Gruss Oro/Josh



Mhh das zeigt mir irgendwie das du außer WoW kein anderes mmorpg kennst oder?
Hdro hat seit release alle 2 monate sehr große content patches nachgeschoben(neue gebiete,gebietserweiterungen,neue Instanzen,Klassenverbesserung usw.)
Oder bei EvE Online zahlt man garnichts für erweiterungen.
Auch bei anderen mmorpgs ist das keine seltenheit.
Blizz bringt einfach zu wenige Content Patches raus und dann noch viel zu langsam und wirklich groß sind die wenigsten.

Allerdings fande ich BC gut aber es brachte nichts neues und das hat sicher einige bissl angepisst.


Hdro wird WoW sicher auch nie "gefährlich" allerdings zeigt Hdro wie man alle 2-3 Monate große Content Patches raushauen kann die auch noch gut sind.(es zeigt das man für sein geld mehr haben kann)
Aber gefährlich werden kann Warhammer und AoC. 
Diese beiden Spiele haben sowohl gutes PvP zu bieten als auch bessere Grafik im vergleich zu WoW(sagt was ihr wollt aber das auge spielt auch mit)
Man kann nie sagen wielang ein spiel das beste ist oder wielang es die meisten abos hat.
Die abozahlen können auch ganz schnell fallen, vieles hängt an Wotlk,War,AoC und dem veröffentlichungstermin dieser spiele.


----------



## EliteOrk (21. März 2008)

/signed

Und jetzt lasst uns dem allehrwürdigen WoW huldigen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (21. März 2008)

@ sTereoType : Ok wenn sie sich nicht mehr an die Strategiespiele wenden finde ich ist die Hintergrundgeschichte einfach weg!
Dann können die auch gleiche alle RP server runterfahren und sagen: Ok es gibt eh keine Hintergrundgeschichte mehr also wie soll man dann z.b eine neue Rasse spielen! BSP: Nen kleiner Terrorgnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie soll man den spielen wenn man net weiss wie die vorgeschichte dieses winzlings ist?
Also keine hintergrundgeschichte= keine RP. 
Ich mache doch so gerne RP.(Finde es aber jetzt schon schwierig draeneis und Blutelfen zu speilen aber die Hintergrundgeschichte existiert.)
Wenn sie es mit WC lassen müssen sie die Hintergrundgeschichte anders Impelementieren oder?


----------



## Megamage (21. März 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Und jetzt lasst uns dem allehrwürdigen WoW huldigen!
> 
> ...




War nicht irgenwo gesagt bitte nicht flamen?



@ Valinar:  Zur Grafik die WOW grafik ist so "schlecht" weil es einfach "diskremienierend" ist wenn zb die Asiaten weil se nen schiess PC haben dieses Spiel nicht zocken dürfen oder?


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (21. März 2008)

Frostmagier/Gilneas schrieb:


> jo wow is noch lange nicht am ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tschulidung aber da kann ich nur herzhaft lachen, so schön WoW sein mag mit ihrer Quitschbunten auf die Jungend und Kinder angepasste Welt. Mit Augenkrebs fördernder Farbenpracht. Wenn Blizzard eines nicht tut dann ist es etwas dazu zu Lernen.

Sehen wir den Tatsachen doch mal ins Gesicht, mit WotLK wird der PvP insbesondere der Arena Teil weiter den größten Support erhalten, da die Ambitionen von Blizzard stark richtung ESport gehen die Herren Kapplan und alle anderen der oberen Blizzard Mitarbeiter fühlen sich schließlich berufen das MMO(RPG) in dieser Richtung in ein neues Zeitalter zu führen (Ausage von Jeff Kaplan nicht meine). Was heißt das für das PvE Spiel? das ist relativ einfach, die PvE Bosse werden so Angepasst das sich sich mehr PvP lastig Spielen lassen werden, den schließlich werden die Klassen dem entsprechend angepasst damit es weiterhin in den Arenen Funktioniert und da ist noch ne Menge arbeit. Das alles geht auf Kosten der PvE Spieler, sonst würden im WoW Forum kaum so große und lange Diskutionen geführt werden.

Doch Blizzard schert das einen dreck, sie haben den PvP weg eingeschlagen und der wird mit dem 2.Addon auch weiter fortgeführt. Aus der Welt ist nach drei Jahren langsam die Luft raus da ändern auch die netten Inhalte und die Heldenklasse nichts mehr dran. WoW ist Statisch und ein einziger Erlebnispark mit ein paar Aha momenten. So siehts aus und nicht anders. Slebst WAR und AoC werden da mehr zu bieten haben, ja selbst die Welt von Tabula Rasa oder SWG ist Dynamischer als es WoW jemals war und sein wird.

Man kann sich hier ja gerne alles schön reden, ja und sicher macht WoW eine weile spass aber wirklich Inovatives erwarte ich da nicht mehr sorry Leute. WotLK entlockt mir nur ein müdes Lächeln. Aber ich gebe auch zu das ich der erste bin der alles zurücknimmt falls Blizzard wieder erwartend doch noch mit etwas neuen aufwarten solte.


----------



## Shaure (21. März 2008)

irgendwann wird wow halt enden.....und dann kommt wow 2 raus


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> Leute wie dich sprechen die neuen features halt an, leute wie mich ärgert der ganze kram der dabei unter dem teppich landet.
> 
> wenn der Aufwand für den pve-raid content in keinem verhältniss mehr zu den belohnungen steht, die klassenbalance immer weiter auseinander driftet, immer mehr auf arena und casuals ausgelegt wird, jeder noch so lächerliche müll generft wird, damit auch wirklich jeder spieler mit minimalem aufwand alles erreichen kann, dann heisst das für mich nicht, daß ein spiel sich verbessert.
> 
> ...




Ach ja mein gott wenn ich solche Sätze höre das jeder mit minimalem Aufwand viel erreichen kann dann frag ich mich echt wo du deinen Status her beziehst? Ich muss mich nicht an meiner Itemqualität festmachen. Mein Gott ist doch schön so, wenn nur Pros was erreichen würden wärs auch schnell langweilig da der große teil der normalen Community wenig sehen würde. ES wurde im Vergleich zu Wow Classic einiges verbessert und hinzugefügt durch das Arena system , daily quests und der Heroic-Marken Trend haben voll eingeschlagen; mein Gott klar gibt es immer wieder Durstrecken zwischendrin, aber man muss den Leuten auch zeitgeben die große Vielfalt in BC (und das kann wohl kaum umstritten sein) zu erleben. Und Klassenbalance, den PUnkt sprechen immer viele an.. Dann sollten sie es lieber so lassen wie es ist , deiner Meinung nach? Ahja und dann lieber keine neuen Skills und Spells? Mir ist es lieber neues kennen zu lernen , meinen Charakter weiter zu erforschen, auch wenn Blizz ständig nachfeilen muss.. was wiederrum deutlich zu erkennen gibt, wie sehr sich Blizzard um Wow letzendlich kümmert.. Und es ist mit Sicherheit nicht so dass ein großer Teil der Community Wow Kritiken anhängt.. Wieviele leute sitzen abends im Gilden-Ts zusammen, möchten neue Raids starten , gehen hero - marken farmen , ach ja und wieviele leute stehen hechelnd in der Blizz-Conn Halle und gröllen wie italienische Fußballanhänger die gerade Weltmeister wurden.. Du musst das schon auch sehen... Gut es gibt Kritiken die wird es immer geben , es kann kein spiel geben das gar nichts falsch macht.. (man findet immer einen Punkt). Wie gesagt die 10 Millionen Spieler kommen nicht von irgendwo her, und die große Publicity spricht wohl auch für das momentan wirklich mit abstand weit ausgebreitete MMOPG der Welt.. Wenn du dann aus dieser Großen Masse/Fülle die Wow bietet ein paar Körner rauspickst die du kritisiert ist das ok, und wenn du meinst leute zitieren zu müssen oder aufzeigen zu müssen die dieser Ansicht im Großteil auch sind, dann solltest du ABER auch sehen dass diese Kritiken die dieser Teil der Community anspricht in etwa 5% -10% der "wahren" Fülle von Wow entsprechen.

Ich hoffe du konntest meiner Kernaussage folgen.
In einigen Punkten hast du recht, aber zeig mir nur 1 einziges spiel , welches es mit dieser Breite und Masse der Vielfältigkeit namens Wow jetzt oder in den nächsten Jahren communitymäßig und Imagemäßig so aufnehmen kann/wird.

Ich finde allein diese Tatsache spricht für Wow.
LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (21. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.



Schonmal Bounty Bay Online gespielt? Wenn nein - probier doch dort mal den Support ingame an die Tasten zu bekommen =) Viel Spass

Ich habe jetzt die letzten Tage 3 MMO's versucht anzuspielen. Fury - BBO und EVE Online. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich war froh heute wieder PvP gekloppe im Arathi zu haben!!!!!!!

Bei Fury ist mir der Sinn des Spiels gänzlich verwehrt geblieben. Das "Tutorial", was nach meinem Verständnis keins ist, erklärt null komma null was in diesem Game tacheles ist. Ingame Support nur durch Mitspieler. Diese elitäre Community gibt aber auch keine Auskünfte. Die PvP Modi sind keineswegs ausgereift oder ordentlich Spielbar. Jedes Quake 3 Arena Match macht mehr Sinn!!!!!!!!

Bounty Bay Online ..... Sah ja anfangs ganz nett aus. Aber kaum nach dem Tut angekommen weiss ich nid was ich da machen soll.... Alle 15 Minuten kommt ca. die Meldung "Sie sind nich eingeloggt".... Ingame Support nach 8 Stunden warten nicht zu erreichen. Die Spieler verwehren sich auch jeglicher Lösungshilfe. Das Forum des Spiels wusste ebenfalls keinen Rat. Und mal im Ernst, ist diese Steuerung ernst gemeint?

EVE Online.... Ja das sah ganz nett aus. aber auch dort fand ich das Tutorial völlig unübersichtlich, hier mal ein Brocken Englisch, da mal ein Brocken Deutsch, und nach dem Tutorial keine echte hilfe an irgendeinem "Faden" anzuknüpfen.... Und auch dort ist wohl ein sehr elitärer Spielerkreis unterwegs der es nicht für nötig hält neue Spieler mal 5 Minuten an die Hand zu nehmen.

Ich hoffe Jumpgate Evolution wird was. Sah so ganz nett aus!

So und bevor gleich Leutz mit HdrO kommen, ich kann dem Spiel an sich nichts abgewinnen. Es gibt keine "böse" Seite. Man soll Tugenden erforschen..... Ich muss im echten Leben schon gut sein, warum soll ich es in einer virtuellen Welt denn auch noch? Tugenden, Buch der Taten, hey ich will kein Ritter des Guten sein!


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Tschulidung aber da kann ich nur herzhaft lachen, so schön WoW sein mag mit ihrer Quitschbunten auf die Jungend und Kinder angepasste Welt. Mit Augenkrebs fördernder Farbenpracht. Wenn Blizzard eines nicht tut dann ist es etwas dazu zu Lernen.
> 
> Sehen wir den Tatsachen doch mal ins Gesicht, mit WotLK wird der PvP insbesondere der Arena Teil weiter den größten Support erhalten, da die Ambitionen von Blizzard stark richtung ESport gehen die Herren Kapplan und alle anderen der oberen Blizzard Mitarbeiter fühlen sich schließlich berufen das MMO(RPG) in dieser Richtung in ein neues Zeitalter zu führen (Ausage von Jeff Kaplan nicht meine). Was heißt das für das PvE Spiel? das ist relativ einfach, die PvE Bosse werden so Angepasst das sich sich mehr PvP lastig Spielen lassen werden, den schließlich werden die Klassen dem entsprechend angepasst damit es weiterhin in den Arenen Funktioniert und da ist noch ne Menge arbeit. Das alles geht auf Kosten der PvE Spieler, sonst würden im WoW Forum kaum so große und lange Diskutionen geführt werden.
> 
> ...




sorry das ist bockmist.. Sie kümmern sich genau so ums Pve.. nicht umsonst würden sie so großartige Raid instanzen designen, du warst mit sicherhheit noch nie t6 raiden oder? Klar und sie würden Arthas auch nicht anpreisen, jede menge neue fraktionen einfügen und nette diverse gimmicks die man bereits jetzt auf dem Vorzeigematerial in Wrath entdecken kann.. Ein schöner, langer Untergrunddungeon der unter dem ganzen Kontinent verläuft, stroybezogene Gegenden (ich sag nur Sturmspitzen, Eiskronengletscher) .
Erstmal informieren, dann schreiben.


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du konntest meiner Kernaussage folgen.
> In einigen Punkten hast du recht, aber zeig mir nur 1 einziges spiel , welches es mit dieser Breite und Masse der Vielfältigkeit namens Wow jetzt oder in den nächsten Jahren communitymäßig und Imagemäßig so aufnehmen kann/wird.
> 
> Ich finde allein diese Tatsache spricht für Wow.
> ...


ohoh. nimm besser schnell diese aufforderung zurück, sonst wird die liste endlos xD mal im ernst die com in wow ist doch so ziemlich müll(größtenteils) dazu ist wow in keinsterweise vielfältig. nehmen wir nur mal das crafting system. da musst du einfach nur die resourcen haben(die man nicht grade schwer bekommt) und dann im menü auf einen knopfklicken. toll....  .


----------



## MadSquare (21. März 2008)

die problematik ist scheinbar einfach:

- wow war früher was für hardcore gamer
- dann hat bllizzard festgestellt das wow ein erfolg war, sich aber viele davor scheuen weils zu zeitaufwendig ist. also haben sie TBC rausgebracht
- dadurch wurds einfacher, aber auch NOCH eintöniger an sachen zu kommen, weils hauptsächlich repp-marken-sonstwas farmen ist (ist tatsächlich so)
- jetzt kommt 2.4 raus und man kann kann items auf t6-BT-niveu für inzen abframen bekommen. die sind zwar wieder nutzlos sobald wotlk rauskommt und wurden dazu gemacht, dass die ganzen 'casuals' die chance haben zu den pros auszuholen und in wotlk starten zu können ohne den high-end content zu raiden.
l>> dazu kommt das arena zeug, 'free epix' und die tatsache das blizzard aus wow ein esports game machen will.
die hardcore PvE'ler sind unglücklich weils nix gebracht hat dass sie ihr leben für wow aufgegeben haben (hab ich selbst weitgehenst getan)
die PvP'ler müssen sich ständig das geflame von den PvE'lern anhören und sind teilw. unglücklich weil auch arena spielen mit leveln verbunden ist.

die eigentliche problematik ist also: PvE vs PvP. da die breite masse nicht so viel zeit hat und blizzard diese leute nicht verlieren will (geldgeile kommerz'ler) machen sie das game einfach > dadurch sind die PvE'ler angepisst weil ihnen das game kein spaß mehr macht (wer hat schon lust 4 von den 6 täglichen stunden rep/marken/sonstwas zu farmen um dann nach 2 monaten high-end items haben?) blizzard will die hardcore gamer aber auch nicht verlieren, also machen sie so einen mix aus beidem. da aber mehr leute die breite masse sind, griegt die breite eher was sie will als die hardcore zocker.

also ganz kurz: WoW sind 2 spiele in einem. Blizzard kann sich aber nicht für eins entscheiden, weil sie kohle machen wollen.
das kann natürlich gut gehen weil die 2 gruppen im spiel ganz andere interessen/ziele haben.

Tja. und dadurch entstehen so diskussionen wie diese.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (21. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> In einigen Punkten hast du recht, aber zeig mir nur 1 einziges spiel , welches es mit dieser Breite und Masse der Vielfältigkeit namens Wow jetzt oder in den nächsten Jahren communitymäßig und Imagemäßig so aufnehmen kann/wird.



Vom Content her? KEINS

Aber langsam wird mir auch klar warum so viele Publisher erwarten das ihre Entwickler ein WoW 2 auf die Beine stellen sollen.

Der Grund ist recht simpel, die Leute messen nunmal alle Spiele an WoW. Ist ja auch verständlich mit einer Community von 10 Millionen Spielern.

Aber wie zum Teufel sollen die Entwickler aus dem NICHTS ein Spiel hervorheben das annähernd die gleiche Anzahl an Dungeons, PvP, Items, Rassen, Klassen und so weiter und sofort hat? Die Flamer hier scheinen echt die Über-Ober-Pro-Roxxor Programmierer zu sein. Die machen das quasi jeden Tag in 3 facher Ausführung und viiieeellll besser.

<Ironie off>

Mal im Ernst, WoW ist vom Gesamtcontent her gesehen wohl eines (wenn nicht sogar DAS) umfangreichste Game in diesem Genre.

Und über den Support zu meckern ist lächerlich! Ich sag nur schaut mal in anderen Games nach!!!

Und was soll der Support denn tun den Flamern Meinung nach? Wenn ein Fehler passiert sofort 60 Programmierer hinsetzen damit der eine User irgendwas bekommt wonach ihm grad ist? Lächerlich ist sowas! Was funktioniert denn InGame nicht? Sind es irgendwelche Serverabstürze die ich mal wieder nicht mitbekommen habe? Dann hat Blizz mich wohl lieb und lässt mich als Einzigen auf dem Server der ja eigentlich abgestürzt ist, merkwürdig.

Oder wollt ihr instant irgendeine Klassenbalance gefixxt haben? Nur damit eure Klasse am Ende jene ist die bei den anderen als overpowered dasteht? Kommt ihr noch klar in eurer Welt?

Alle schreien nach dem was ihnen gerade gefällt. Nerf Hexer (l2p du vollnoob!!!!! Hexer sind sowas von schlagbar!), macht diesen und jenen Content doch mal einfacher/schwerer (was dazu führt das sich selbsternannte Pro's de fakto IMMER beschweren).....

Und in welchem Game kann man unter der Woche den Support telefonisch in seiner Landessprache UMSONST erreichen? Na? Kommt nix mehr?

Wir haben leider den Account meiner Freundin mal sperren müssen. Der wurde gehacked. Keine Ahnung wie (ich tippe auf ein Drittanbieter Programm was sich i-wie eingeschlichen hat). Und natürlich wurde der Account stillgelegt vorrübergehend. Weil erzählen kann man viel! "Ey GM trab an, Account gehacked, da war T6 mindestens drauf, wenn nicht sogar schon T7" - wenn ihr so den GM's kommt müsst ihr rabiate Maßnahmen ned anprangern! Ende vom Lied war, meine Freundin hat ihren Account mitsamt allen Items und einem "Goodie" wiederbekommen. Man muss nur mal freundlich bleiben! Die machen auch nur ihre Arbeit, und bitte glaubt nicht wenn ihr ein Problem meldet ist sofort einer da der Himmel und Hölle in bewegung setzt um es zu fixxen. Das würde knappe 10 Millionen GM's mitsamt dazugehörigen Programmierern vorraussetzen.....

Ich glaube ich mach hier mal nen Punkt, das gewhine (und zwar das andauernde) ist ja nid mehr auszuhalten.

Und wenn wirklich alles so scheisse ist, dann tut dem Rest doch bitte einen großen gefallen: KÜNDIGT EUREN ACCOUNT und spielt iiirgendetwas anderes!


----------



## Nebelvater (21. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> @ Valinar:  Zur Grafik die WOW grafik ist so "schlecht" weil es einfach "diskremienierend" ist wenn zb die Asiaten weil se nen schiess PC haben dieses Spiel nicht zocken dürfen oder?



Jaja, die Asiaten mit ihren Holz Computern... Abgesehen davon das nicht alle Asiaten auf den Reisfeldern arbeiten und wie Bauern leben, hätte Blizzard keine 6 Milliarden Dollar wenn sie so denken würden. 

Die Antwort warum WoW so ne "scheiß" Grafik hat ist ein einfach das Alters des Spiels. 
Das einzige was mich jetzt schon ein bisschen an WoW nervt, ist dieser Comic Style. Es ist einfach lustiger "realistisch" zu Kämpfen etc. 

Dafür brauch ich aber nicht Herr der Ringe Online etc. dafür hab ich Gothic 3, Oblivion und die ganzen anderen Single Player Games. 

MMO`s müssen halt nicht die beste Grafik haben um gut zu sein. 

Ja, WoW hat viele Macken, doch dieses Spiel spielen über 10 Millionen Menschen, da kann es nicht perfekt sein. Der "schlechte" Support wie viele sagen ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, man hat einfach keinen Vergleich zu  einen anderen Support. 
Ich Spiele Herr der Ringe Online nicht, aber wenn die Spieler sagen der Support wäre dort besser dann haben sie wohl auch Recht. Hätte Herr der Ringe Online aber 10 Millionen Spieler würde das ganze wieder anders ausschauen. 
WoW ist einfach der Klassiker! Vielleicht fange ich mit W.A.R an... aber nicht wegen der bessern Grafik etc. einfach weil ich PvP lieber habe. 

WoW bleibt das beste Game, egal was für eine tolle Grafik Herr der Ringe und die anderen Spiele auch haben werden, sie werden nie an WoW rann kommen! 
Ich will jetzt nichts gegen diese Spiele sagen aber es ist einfach so. WoW ist das größte und wird diesen Titel lange nicht los werden, weil es eben das größte ist. 

Wenn Neue MMORPG Spieler sich fragen, was sie denn Spielen sollen sehen sie entweder die WoW Werbungen (die meiner Meinung sehr gut Gelungen sind, sogar meine Freundin die WoW Hasserin Schlecht hin hat sie gut und lustig gefunden) hören das WoW mehr als 10 Millionen Spieler hat etc. 

Spielt einfach was ihr wollt. Was interresiert es die Herr der Ringe Online Spieler ob WoW schlechter als HDR Online ist, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Cithian (21. März 2008)

AoC , WAR & Co werden das genre auch nicht neu erfinden das ist einfach der schlicht ergreifende punkt. klar macht blizz nicht alles richtig. aber ea & co ist auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt schnell und zuverlässig alles nach dem wunsch des kunden zu machen. die backen so oder so erstmal kleine brötchen eben weil sie noch mit den kinderkrankheiten eines solchen spiels erstmal klar kommen müssen , die blizz mit wow schon längst überwunden hat. freu mich schon auf die ersten heul attacken das die server down sind oder was umgepatcht wird , bzw hier und da was nicht nach wunsch vieler geändert wird oder gegen den wunsch vieler doch verändert wird. klar jetzt lässt sich noch groß reden das mit WAR alles besser wird, machts ja auch immer recht einfach das glaskugelschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow wird so schnell keiner den rang ablaufen können. die nörgler werden auch weiter spielen weil sie tun zwar gerne so das alles scheiße ist , wiederum hörn se aber auch nicht auf sondern spieln munter weiter. die blizz hater werden schnell ihren hass umschwengen auf ea wenn se merken das hier nix besser läuft sondern die gleichen probleme sie wieder einholen werden.

letztendlich ist dieser kinderkram was wie wo besser sein wird eh hinfällig. wir spieln alle onlinerollenspiele , ob sie nun wow, war oder aoc heißen ist doch latte es ist das gleiche hobby. aber gut die lilagestörten "wow wird alles causal freundlich" spieler werden auch weiterhin ihren müll in comments ect ablassen um aufmerksamkeit zu erzwingen die sie im rl wohl nicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s wenn ich das schon wieder lese von den grafik fetis. da sieht man mal wie beschrenkt manche sind, sie würden selbst die kuh um stall kaufen hauptsache fett grafik xD


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

was heißt grafik fetis(chisten)? ich mein wenn ich schon im jahr 2008 lebe will ich keine grafik die schon 2005 veraltet war. sie soll angemessen sein muss aber nicht jede einzelne pore eines menschlichen gesichtes darstellen können. mag ja seind as wow in sich stimmig ist , aber mal im ernst, die grafik kann man nicht mal mehr mit der note befriedigend bewerten.


----------



## Efgrib (21. März 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> wow ist und bleibt vorerst das beste mmorpg



das meistgespielte ja. das beste? muss jeder selbst enstcheiden...


----------



## Wílów1991 (21. März 2008)

hiß es nicht ma hier auf buffed das story vorhanden ist für die nächsten 20 jahrE ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thignus (21. März 2008)

Wenn Spieleentwickler immergleich WoW angreifen haben sie schon verloren. WoW hat auch klein angefangen und sich über 3 Jahre hinweg jetzt schon entwickelt. Sollten sich die Entwickler von AoC oder WHO ebenfalls dafür Zeit nehmen und klein anfangen ohne direkt WoW "vom Thron stoßen" zu wollen, dann wird sich Blizzard irgendwann gedanken machen und WoW mal ordentlich runderneuern. Ich finds derzeit echt schlecht. Mittlerweile muss man nämlich gar nichts mehr können um in diesem Spiel erfolgreich sein zu können. Leichte Spiele reizen mich nicht. Daher hat für mich auch WoW den Reiz verloren. Was mich bei dem Spiel hält sind die mangelnden Alternativen. LotRO ist genau wie WoW mit einer anderen Lizenz. 
WoW an sich wird nicht am Ende sein. Sobald aber Konkurrenz da ist, wird es mit WoW schnell bergab gehen, wenn sich nicht grundlegend etwas an der Philosophie Blizzards ändert.


----------



## KontorD (21. März 2008)

Ich kann nur eins sagen allen den WOW zu langweilig zu einfach oder sonstiges ist. Start/Software/Deinstallieren aber nein rumheulen macht ja mehr spaß und denken das Spiel schlecht reden is cool.GEHT STERBEN IHR NERVT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizz macht "gute arbeit" und son Addon pro jahr is einfach nur ideall, wer das Spiel  in 2 Wochen durchzockt, keine Freunde zuviel Zeit was weis ich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat. Mein Bier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist halt für jeden was dabei, die viel Zeit haben wenig oder sonstiges.

Und WOW ist und wird das Beste Online Game aller Zeiten bleiben, guckt euch einfach die Statistiken an! soveil dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaokin (21. März 2008)

Auch wenn man sich das anguckt, 
für die verschiedenen Bereiche mag es bessere Spiele geben die darauf fixiert sind, 
jedoch wie viele MMORPGs gibt es, in denen alles vorhanden ist?

Blizzard macht gute Arbeit, das stimmt schon, leider aber nicht überall.
Der Support auf den Europäischen Realms ist meiner Meinung nach Grottenschlecht.
Teilweise muss man beim Ticket 5 Min warten das ist ok aber teilweise dauerts bis zu 10 Stunden.

Aber im großen und ganzen macht mir persönlich WOW am meisten Spaß,
alleine schon weil ich in jedem Bereich zocken kann 
ich kann Raiden-> PvE 
und ich kann BGs und Arena machen --> PvP.
Was will man mehr als MMORPG Gamer?


----------



## bagge93 (21. März 2008)

guter thread mal eine abwechslung zu den threads über "das geldgeile blizzard-entertainment das unkreativ neue patches und addons raushaut um nochmehr geld zu schäffeln"...
ich bin ein fan von blizzard da sie ein sehr vielfältiges spiel betreiben mit (meist) sehr gutem support. sie nehmen sich die zeit auch überall noch eastereggs einzubauen z.b. in den namen (haris pilton, ...) und auch die community ist einfach einzigartig! also man kann blizz viel vorwerfen aber sicher nicht das sie unkreativ sind...
finds super dass du mal einen thread über alles positive an wow machst und deinen standpunkt gut vertrittst im gegensatz zu vielen flamern die einfach schreiben "typisch blizz einfch was zusammenklauen um euch das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen" oder ähnliches

danke und bye!


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

KontorD schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eins sagen allen den WOW zu langweilig zu einfach oder sonstiges ist. Start/Software/Deinstallieren aber nein rumheulen macht ja mehr spaß und denken das Spiel schlecht reden is cool.GEHT STERBEN IHR NERVT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




100% sign!! MADE MY DAY !!


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> die problematik ist scheinbar einfach:
> 
> - wow war früher was für hardcore gamer
> - dann hat bllizzard festgestellt das wow ein erfolg war, sich aber viele davor scheuen weils zu zeitaufwendig ist. also haben sie TBC rausgebracht
> ...



Ach komm das stimmt doch gar nicht, pve hat sich sogar noch verbessert, und nur weil der Pvp Sektor verbessert und ausgeweitet wurde, wird der Pve teil automatisch verringert? sorry, schwachfug, wenn es soviele leute gibt die Pvp spielen möchten dann lass sie halt, und wenn man sein leben für ein spiel aufgibt , dann weiss ich auch nicht.. und wenn ihr dauer flamt dann spielt ein anderes spiel wie schon oft erwähnt und kommt nicht nach 2 wochen wieder angekrochen weil euch die quietschbunte wow-welt doch fehlt. Und mit Wow ist vielfältig meinte ich vorhin, dass sie sehr viele Möglichkeiten bieten sich die Zeit tot zu schlagen(Daily Qs, Hero ini, farmen, pvp, arena, questen uvm), im Gegensatz zu anderen Online-Rollenspielen, gebt mir ein Beispiel das in allen Belangen Wow die Stirn bietet?! Eben gibt es keines, und das dann irgendein Bereich in Wow unter einem anderen leidet ist Schwachfug, jeder kann das in wow spielen und machen was er möchte; und dass den leuten mit patch 2.4 die chance gegeben wird mal hyal von innen zu sehen ist auch großes kino.. Ich denke blizz wird sich hüten in wrath den leuten von vorne rein die epics in den arsch zu schieben, aber gegen ende eines contents kann man den leuten doch ruhig die chance geben die schönen raid inis noch zu erleben.

SO far


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KontorD (21. März 2008)

Shaokin schrieb:


> Blizzard macht gute Arbeit, das stimmt schon, leider aber nicht überall.




deswegen gute Arbeit in "*" geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil an einigen stellen is echt überholl bedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (21. März 2008)

Ich kann mich der Meinung des TS nur anschließen, und möchte bemerken, das AoC wohl auch ein GANZ anderes Publikum ansprechen wird, als es WoW oder WAR tut. AoC ist ein Spiel, das (das sagen die Entwickler selber) ausschließlich "content for adults" bietet und die entsprechende Alterssparte anspricht (...denen WoW und einige andere MMOG's einfach zu "knuddelig" sind). Ok, wieviele 12jährige (um mal ein "ungeeignetes" Alter zu nennen) es dann im Endeffekt spielen werden, wird man sehen, aber ich denke nicht, das es eine "Konkurrenz" zu WoW oder WAR ist.
Das wäre als würde man UT mit DxxM3 vergleichen (im Shooter-Genre).

MfG


----------



## d3pr1 (21. März 2008)

das problem ist momentan das ja auch viele high end gilden aufhören da es einfach keine abgrenzung fast mehr gibt zwichen casual und high end 4 mal die woche raider zwar der spass da aber warum sollen sich die leute 4 mal die wochen x4-5 stunden den arsch aufreise unmengen an gold ausgeben für pots fast ma verzweifeln sind an einem boss wenn man 1-2 herorics macht am tag sich dann nach 4 tagen oder so nen für den aufwand "imba" schwert oder sonstiges holen kann 


es soll für pve spieler im high end bereich endlich ne größere abstand auf die pseudo pvp spieler die sogar mit s2 gegen t5 verlieren (ist mir echt schon öfter passiert)

trotzdem wird wow nicht untergehen weil das spiel jeder depp spielen kann und auch meistens tut 
aber trotzdem wird war oder aoc wow die spielerzahl halbieren hoffentlich dann sehen sie das endlich mal ein und machen vllt mal etwas mehr taktik rein und bringen auch skill an den vordergrund und nicht immer ausrüstung ausrüstung ausrüstung ich wette viele t6ler könnten locker gegen nen s3er gewinne bei gleicher ausrüstung locker naja ich höre mit wow auf sobald war da ist sonst zocke ich aoc wenn war nix wird was ich nicht hoffe


----------



## BimmBamm (21. März 2008)

d3pr1 schrieb:


> das problem ist momentan das ja auch viele high end gilden aufhören da es einfach keine abgrenzung fast mehr gibt zwichen casual und high end 4 mal die woche raider zwar der spass da aber warum sollen sich die leute 4 mal die wochen x4-5 stunden den arsch aufreise unmengen an gold ausgeben für pots fast ma verzweifeln sind an einem boss wenn man 1-2 herorics macht am tag sich dann nach 4 tagen oder so nen für den aufwand "imba" schwert oder sonstiges holen kann
> es soll für pve spieler im high end bereich endlich ne größere abstand auf die pseudo pvp spieler die sogar mit s2 gegen t5 verlieren (ist mir echt schon öfter passiert)



Sollen diese "High End"-Spieler doch aufhören! Den Casual kratzt es nicht, Blizz genauso wenig. Es braucht keine Abgrenzung, um raiden zu gehen. Raiden macht man aus Spaß; da ist der Goldbetrag unwichtig. Mir persönlich klaut kein PvP-Equipment, das meinem überlegen ist, den Spaß bei einem Bosskill. Gebt allen Neuanfängern das Equip meiner Jägerin - das ist mir völlig egal!

Wer Raid-Equip braucht, um sich von der Masse abheben zu müssen, soll halt wegbleiben. Ohne diese Leute würde WoW weniger zu einer virtuellen Penis-Show (wobei das weniger ein Problem im Spiel als außerhalb in den Foren ist), weil man nur noch jene Leute im sog. "High-End-Content" antreffen würde, die halt Spaß an der Sache haben. Gebt mir mehr von denen. 

Wenn ich einen Boss angehe, dann ist es mir egal, was der dropt - Hauptsache, der liegt. Ob das irgendwer mitbekommt, ist mir absolut schnuppe - das war früher so bei den ungezählten Solo-Spielen; da brauch ich keine Anerkennung oder "Abhebung" in den Online-Spielen. 

Bitte keine RL-Vergleiche: Wäre es so wie im "richtigen Leben", so hätte nicht der mit dem Mehraufwand die besten "Epics", sondern simpel jener, der das meiste Geld an Blizz zahlt. Ich wiederhole mich gerne: T6 bekommt man in der Regel nicht durch Geld (es sei denn über eBay; da sind euch die RL-Leute auch wieder eine Nasenlänge voraus), sondern nur durch das Raiden. Der Exklusivstatus bleibt also weitestgehend gewahrt. Was soll also das Geseiere?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thoryia (21. März 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> ...
> Ich spiele auch fast seit Release... das einzig brauchbare ist für mich derzeit noch Arena... da kommts noch auf SKILL an...
> und da hab ich bisher nur wenige kiddies gesehen...


Aha, dann geh mal bitte so Skillig wie du ja scheinbar bist in die Arena mit Grünem oder blauem Lowie Equip. Dann wirst du schnell feststellen, das es gerade in der Arena NUR auf Equip ankommt, Wenn da eine S1-S3 Grp steht, die euch in 10 Sekunden nieder metzelt.

Sicherlich, bei GLEICH Equipten gewinnt die Skilligere Grp, aber das ist in allen Belangen in WoW so, nicht nur in der Arena.

Es ist in WoW schon immer die gleiche Rechnung:

Skill+Equip>Nur Equip ohne Skill>Skill ohne Equip.


----------



## Zeeh77 (21. März 2008)

An und für sich ist Everquest 2 der Genrekönig. Ich bin von EQ2 auf WoW nuir deshalb umgestiegen, weil viele meiner RL-Freunde ebenfalls WoW spielen. Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, ist dass Blizzard so ziemlich alles kopiert und vereinfacht hat was bei EQ und EQ2 schon lange Standard ist (EQ&EQ2 Serie gibt es seit 9 Jahren). Housing gibt es bei EQ2 schon lange, Gilden-Instanzen werden oder wurden schon implementiert. Also ebenfalls weiter als WoW. Insgesamt ist EQ2 komplexer und ausgefeilter, daher für Einsteiger etwas komplizierter, bis man sich dort einmal richtig zurechtfindet ist man bei WoW schon auf LvL 30-40. 

Klare Vorteile für WoW:
Mehr Spieler, leichter Einstieg

Nachteile bei WoW:
Content in allen Belangen (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen), keine Innovationen (alles was Blizzard als neu präsentiert wurde teilweise schon von anderen Genrevertretern in komplexerer Form vorgestellt)

SpielerIn abhängig:
Grafik (WoW ist nicht ganz mein Ding, mags lieber etwas "erwachsener", realistischer)
Gameplay PvE, PvP (gibt schließlich unterschiedliche Systeme, jedeR präferiert hier etwas Anderes)
Crafting (siehe Gameplay)
Mounts und Reisen PvE vs PvP (meiner Meinung nach sollte das Reisen auf PvE-Servern vereinfacht und beschleunigt werden)

Die angeblich schlechte Community bei WoW hab ich noch nicht kennengelernt, die lernt man nur bei anderen Spielen kennen, wenn irgendwelche WoW-Kiddies rumflamen wie scheiße das Spiel im Vergleich zu WoW nicht wäre, weil sie es dort einfach nicht gebacken bekommen, weil der Anspruch etwas höher ist. 

Fazit:
WoW ist eigentlich ein mittelmäßiges Spiel, allerdings mit den meisten SpielerInnen, was es auch wieder für Leute interessant macht, die eigentlich was anderes lieber spielen würden aber da ihre Freunde und Bekannte alle WoW spielen eben hier mitspielen, da man doch gerne zusammen spielt. Blizzard hat klar den Vorteil, dass WoW die größte Community hat und dadurch im Verdrängungswettbewerb nach wie vor die Nase vorne, denn für die meisten Leute reicht 1 Onlinespiel, für welches sie regelmäßig in die Tasche greifen müssen.


----------



## Warliii (21. März 2008)

Ich spiele wow seit Februar2007 und es vergeht keine Woche wo ich nicht mindestens 3x on komme. Klar braucht man mal Abstand von Azeroth.. aber hey das ist ganz normal. Ich bin damit was Blizz aus dem Game macht sehr begeistert und konnte bisher noch keinen Punkt finden der mich dazu veranlassen würde auf ein anderes MMORPG umzusteigen. Ich weiß bei wow was ich habe, und ich glaube kaum das ein anderes Spiel das besser schafft. Blizz ist schon zu lange in dem Sektor um sich von "Conan" oder "W.A.R." die Kunden wegschnappen zu lassen. Ich finds aber mehr als nur gut das Blizz Konkurrenz bekommt, denn das bedeutet nur das sie sich noch mehr reinhängen müssen und uns um das Geld noch mehr bieten müssen .. weil die Konkurrenz mit Sicherheit auch nicht schläft. In diesem Sinne /flame off

lg
Algon (Echsenkessel)


----------



## WestSüdWest (21. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Kann mich eurer Meinung nicht anschließen.
> Ich finde WOW ist ähnlich wie der Laden mit dem großen "M".
> Viel Posaune, großes Theater, viel Geschmacksverstärker, aber im Vergleich zu anderen MMO viel zu einfach.
> Ergo, gutes Spiel für Anfänger und Leute die viel Raiden wollen.



nja ich kann mich noch an die werbung von Mc Donalds mit thomas gottschalk erinnern. 
zitat: keiner geht nach mc donalds aber die läden sind immer voll. zitat ende.

genauso ist es mit wow viele maulen rum und trotzdem spielen ca. 10 millionen leute.
deshalb denek ich mal das wow noch lange nicht am ende
ist. da geht noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
westsüdwest


----------



## Deasaster (21. März 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> ich schließe mich der Meinung der Mehrheit an:
> Blizz kann tausende Addons rausbringen... wow wird definitiv der gleiche langweilige Müll bleiben MÜSSEN... denn mehr lässt die Engine leider nicht zu...
> 
> Ich spiele auch fast seit Release... das einzig brauchbare ist für mich derzeit noch Arena... da kommts noch auf SKILL an...
> ...



Ich habe immer noch nicht kapiert, was die Engine mit dem Spielspaß zu tun hat?

Vor etwa 30 Jahren(ohne jetzt beleidigend klingen zu wollen, ich denke da warst du noch ein geiler Gedanke deines Vaters) bekam ich zu Weihnachten ein "Telespiel" unter den Tannenbaum gelegt, bei dem hattest du die Wahl zwischen Tennis und Hockey, welche du solo gegen das Gerät oder gegen einen Kumpel oder auch die nervige Schwester spielen konntest. Das war noch echte Bauklotzgrafik.

ABER es hat Spaß gemacht ohne Ende, ebenso wie Jahre später das gedaddel auf dem C-64, Grafik naja aber Fun bis zum geht nicht mehr ( ich ziehe heute noch Duke Nukem fast allen anderen Ego Shootern vor).

Ach ja, kennst du den Spruch "Totgeglaubte leben länger" ?

In den meisten Fällen sogar noch viel länger!


----------



## BimmBamm (21. März 2008)

Deasaster schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch nicht kapiert, was die Engine mit dem Spielspaß zu tun hat?



Wäre die Engine erfolgsentscheidend, wären Diablo und Nachfolger kein Erfolg gewesen. "Früher" gab es in Spielezeitschriften noch eine Bewertung in Hinsicht auf "Spielbarkeit". Im Vergleich zu anderen Online-Spielen (und nur da) würde auch WoW heute noch eine gute Note bekommen.



> ABER es hat Spaß gemacht ohne Ende, ebenso wie Jahre später das gedaddel auf dem C-64, Grafik naja aber Fun bis zum geht nicht mehr ( ich ziehe heute noch Duke Nukem fast allen anderen Ego Shootern vor).



Das ist es, was heute leider zu kurz kommt: Viele Seiteneinsteiger (sei es von CS; sei es von simplen Online-Spielen) halten wohl leider das erste "richtige" Computerspiel in ihrer Hand. Statt es wie alle vorherigen Spiele einfach durchzuzocken, hält plötzlich der Protzgedanke Einstand. 

Wer Wettbewerb sucht, findet den in den Listen im I-Net (siehe, wie wiederholt hingewiesen,  http://www.wowjutsu.com/world/ ). Was sucht der sog. "Hardcore-Raider" denn sonst? Wer eine virtuelle Belohnung in Hinsicht eines limitierten Ferrari braucht, sollte sich fragen, ob er seine Prioritäten nicht etwas falsch gesteckt hat (siehe Hinweis auf das RL im anderen Posting).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Shadowelve (21. März 2008)

Endlich seit langem mal wieder ein Thread der mir gefällt. Habe selber in Vergangenheit die Whiner anhören müssen von wegen "WoW wird immer dümmer", "zerstört sich selbst", etc etc... Blizzard schafft hier schlicht ein Meisterwerk. Man sieht wie hübsch dort alles geworden ist und welche Features sie einbauen, da hat Blizzard ganz klar von BC gelernt. Ein Beispiel: BC ein Startgebiet, die erste BC Woche war der Horror, non-stop Serverabbrüche, Lags, Bugs, blabla...allein das sie diesmal 2 Startgebiete erstellen zeigt das sie draus gelernt haben.
Ich möchte auch weis Gott keine Spiele schlecht reden, aber ich denke das Warhammer Online sehr stark gepusht und tollgeredet wird. Umso größer wird die Enttäuschung sein wenn das Spiel keinem gerecht werden kann. Einige WoW Zocker werden Warhammer anfangen, aber mindestens die Hälfte die Warhammer anfangen zu zocken kommen zu WoW zurück, ganz bestimmt.
Ausserdem bezweifle ich das WotLK das Ende der WoW Story sein wird, also für Langzeitmotivation ist gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So Long
 Shad


----------



## Grimtom (21. März 2008)

Was bietet den Blizzard so viel neues ? 

Leveln bis 80ig, was mehr oder weniger vielleicht ganz spaßig ist .... 
Und danach ? 
Du rennst stumpfsinnig durch die Gegend, um Ruf oder Gold zu farmen, machst Tag ein Tag aus das gleiche. Selbiges machtste auch wieder in den soooo tollen "Raid-Instanzen", wo man ja auch wieder 25x durchrennen muss, um son beknacktes Epicding zu bekommen.


----------



## BimmBamm (21. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Was bietet den Blizzard so viel neues ?



Was bieten denn die anderen Online-Spiele so viel neues, das über den Blizz-Content hinausgeht?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Jarbur (21. März 2008)

Und was wird in anderen Onlinerollenspielen gemacht? Ebenfalls neue GEbiete, neue Quests und der Level wird erhöht. 

Und um es mal mit anderen Spielen zu vergleichen: Ich zocke lieber WoW und habe da durch die Klassen und neuen Gebieten jedes Jahr einiges an Abwechslung als buchstäblich Jahrelang einen First Person Shooter zu zocken ( Anspielung auf den Dauerbrenner Counterstrike ) und monoton irgendwelche Pixel mit einem Mausklick umzunieten. DAS ist für mich Monoton. 



> elbiges machtste auch wieder in den soooo tollen "Raid-Instanzen", wo man ja auch wieder 25x durchrennen muss, um son beknacktes Epicding zu bekommen.



Komisch, mir macht es eher Spass immer wieder einen neuen Boss zu knacken als immer nur auf die Epics zu schauen. Die sind nur mittel zum Zweck um den nächsten, schwierigeren Boss auch zu schaffen. Die werden sowieso mit dem nächsten Addon wieder entwertet. 
Was hat man sonst von den Items? Trashmobs in der normalen Welt kann ich auch mit Grünen Items killen und rumposen in Shattrath ist auch blöd.


----------



## M. Emran (21. März 2008)

Also ich finde wow ist einer der besten mmos und konkurrenz wirds zwar geben, aber deise mmos können (fast) nie die kundenanzahl von wow pulverisieren. WoW hat schon nen gewaltigen vorsprung und außerdem fängt wow erst richtig an^^


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was bieten denn die anderen Online-Spiele so viel neues, das über den Blizz-Content hinausgeht?
> 
> Bimmbamm


housing, komplexeres crafting,besserer pvp content,mehr individualisierung des virtuellen egos(ach ich vergaß; mit wotlk kriegt wow ja mehr firsuren*lach*). mehr möglichkeiten in der fähigkeitengestaltung( ja bei wow gibts auch drei talentbäume, aber wirkliche alternative zu den schon bewerten skillungen gibt es doch eigentlich nicht),...


----------



## Grimtom (21. März 2008)

Warum soll ich einen Ente fahren, (huch, denke mal 90% wissen nicht was ne "Ente" ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ... also einen VW Golf fahren, wenn es für des gleiche Geld (also die Monatsgebühr von ca.12 Euro) einen Porsche oder Ferrari gibt !??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (21. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Ach ja mein gott wenn ich solche Sätze höre das jeder mit minimalem Aufwand viel erreichen kann dann frag ich mich echt wo du deinen Status her beziehst? Ich muss mich nicht an meiner Itemqualität festmachen. Mein Gott ist doch schön so, wenn nur Pros was erreichen würden wärs auch schnell langweilig da der große teil der normalen Community wenig sehen würde. ES wurde im Vergleich zu Wow Classic einiges verbessert und hinzugefügt durch das Arena system , daily quests und der Heroic-Marken Trend haben voll eingeschlagen; mein Gott klar gibt es immer wieder Durstrecken zwischendrin, aber man muss den Leuten auch zeitgeben die große Vielfalt in BC (und das kann wohl kaum umstritten sein) zu erleben. Und Klassenbalance, den PUnkt sprechen immer viele an.. Dann sollten sie es lieber so lassen wie es ist , deiner Meinung nach? Ahja und dann lieber keine neuen Skills und Spells? Mir ist es lieber neues kennen zu lernen , meinen Charakter weiter zu erforschen, auch wenn Blizz ständig nachfeilen muss.. was wiederrum deutlich zu erkennen gibt, wie sehr sich Blizzard um Wow letzendlich kümmert.. Und es ist mit Sicherheit nicht so dass ein großer Teil der Community Wow Kritiken anhängt.. Wieviele leute sitzen abends im Gilden-Ts zusammen, möchten neue Raids starten , gehen hero - marken farmen , ach ja und wieviele leute stehen hechelnd in der Blizz-Conn Halle und gröllen wie italienische Fußballanhänger die gerade Weltmeister wurden.. Du musst das schon auch sehen... Gut es gibt Kritiken die wird es immer geben , es kann kein spiel geben das gar nichts falsch macht.. (man findet immer einen Punkt). Wie gesagt die 10 Millionen Spieler kommen nicht von irgendwo her, und die große Publicity spricht wohl auch für das momentan wirklich mit abstand weit ausgebreitete MMOPG der Welt.. Wenn du dann aus dieser Großen Masse/Fülle die Wow bietet ein paar Körner rauspickst die du kritisiert ist das ok, und wenn du meinst leute zitieren zu müssen oder aufzeigen zu müssen die dieser Ansicht im Großteil auch sind, dann solltest du ABER auch sehen dass diese Kritiken die dieser Teil der Community anspricht in etwa 5% -10% der "wahren" Fülle von Wow entsprechen.
> 
> Ich hoffe du konntest meiner Kernaussage folgen.
> In einigen Punkten hast du recht, aber zeig mir nur 1 einziges spiel , welches es mit dieser Breite und Masse der Vielfältigkeit namens Wow jetzt oder in den nächsten Jahren communitymäßig und Imagemäßig so aufnehmen kann/wird.
> ...



wie lange spielst du schon wow und welchen content spielst du? würde mich mal interessieren. 

die leute, die das spiel schon seit release spielen, haben nämlich vielleicht ne ganz andere sicht zur entwicklung von wow, zum support von blizzard, zu den "tollen" neuerungen, zu den 10 millionen spielern, der balance, der entwicklung des raidcontents, dem schwierigkeitsgrad, der community und der damit zusammenhängenden qualität des spiels. 

als bc raus kam, gab es diese ganze diskussion auch schon. da gab es auch fanboys, die sich gefreut haben auf bc und es gab leute die dem kritisch gegenüberstanden und genauso mit phrasen wie: "an was machst du denn deinen status fest?", "hör doch auf zu zocken" u.ä. bombardiert wurden. 

wie gesagt, freu dich auf wotlk wenn du dich drauf freust, aber tu halt nicht so, als hättest du besondere einblicke in das spiel. was du in deinem ersten post an "argumenten" angeführt hast, sind die informationen die blizzard schon durchsickern lassen hat und deine meinung, daß diese sachen absolut derbe sind.  

und was für dich absolut derbe ist, ist nicht unbedingt absolut derbe für jemand anderen. und so wie du ein recht hast, deine freude auf wotlk zu haben, haben andere leute halt das recht, sich hier zu beschweren.
und auch wenns dir schwer fällt... versuch mal die beschwerden der alten hasen nachzuvollziehen. denn nach wotlk biste auch nen "alter hase". 

ich empfehl dir mal den blog von grand death von nihilum auf der nihilum hp zur qualität von wow. der ist vielleicht ne größere authorität als ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was heißt grafik fetis(chisten)? ich mein wenn ich schon im jahr 2008 lebe will ich keine grafik die schon 2005 veraltet war. sie soll angemessen sein muss aber nicht jede einzelne pore eines menschlichen gesichtes darstellen können. mag ja seind as wow in sich stimmig ist , aber mal im ernst, die grafik kann man nicht mal mehr mit der note befriedigend bewerten.




wozu große grafikpracht wenn sie nicht dazu passt? warcraft war nie für bombenrafik bekannt, damals hatten schon einige spiele deutlich bessere grafik als die warcraft teile. aber diese comicartige grafik passt einfach dazu, und dafür ist sie recht gut und sicherlich nicht total veraltet. wenn man sie natürlich mit einer grafik von war vergleicht mag das so sein. Beispiel Heimkonsolen: Nintendo Wii vs Playstation 3. Die Playsi bietet HD Grafik trotzdem kackt sie total ab wärend wii deutlich mehr leute anspricht trotz knuddel grafik und zum teil kaum besserer grafik als aufm cube. Faaktum ist gute grafik rundet vieleicht das ganze ab , ist aber nicht hauptbestandteil wo man sagen kann ist grafik schlecht oder alt ist spiel auch schlecht bzw ist die grafik gut muss das spiel auch gut sein


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

Cithian schrieb:


> wozu große grafikpracht wenn sie nicht dazu passt? warcraft war nie für bombenrafik bekannt, damals hatten schon einige spiele deutlich bessere grafik als die warcraft teile. aber diese comicartige grafik passt einfach dazu, und dafür ist sie recht gut und sicherlich nicht total veraltet. wenn man sie natürlich mit einer grafik von war vergleicht mag das so sein. Beispiel Heimkonsolen: Nintendo Wii vs Playstation 3. Die Playsi bietet HD Grafik trotzdem kackt sie total ab wärend wii deutlich mehr leute anspricht trotz knuddel grafik und zum teil kaum besserer grafik als aufm cube. Faaktum ist gute grafik rundet vieleicht das ganze ab , ist aber nicht hauptbestandteil wo man sagen kann ist grafik schlecht oder alt ist spiel auch schlecht bzw ist die grafik gut muss das spiel auch gut sein


ich versteh schon was du meinst, stolzer wii besitzer^^, aber das ich die spiele auf der wii spiele heißt nichtd as ich mir nicht wünschte das die spiele grafisch sich an der playse orietieren sollten. wow kann ja von mir aus seinen comic look behalten  ,aber eine verbesserung von texturen wäre trotzdem drin. selbst micky maus hat , obwohl comic look 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 4 deutlich ausgeprägte finger, in wow seh ich keine finger sondern nur klötze

edit:@ übermir   wer soll denn da bitte drauf reinfallen? wenn es sowas wirklich geben würde, warum müssen dann die jungen in china tag und nacht farmen?


----------



## Rojan (21. März 2008)

Ich finds gut, son Antiwhinethread.

Ich finds traurig das so viele der ganzen Welt mitteilen wollen wie kacke WoW  doch is, wahrscheinlich spielen sie es trotzdem noch selbst. Hört doch einfach auf, es zwingt euch doch keiner dazu.

Die Abwertung der Items ist vll n bisschen ärgerlich, finds aber okay mit den Badges. Man geht halt raiden um Bosse down zu haben, aus Spaß und um für sich selbst zu wissen das man es gepackt hat. Meine Motivation im Raid besteht zu einem großen Teil auch daraus, das man es schafft 25 Leute zu koordinieren und mit denen zusammenzuarbeiten. Das ist gar nicht so einfach und durchaus ne Herausforderung.
Das mit den PvP/PvE Items ist so lächerlich. Im PvE Content (=25er) kommt man mit PvP Equip mal auf keinen grünen Zweig, weil das Zeug für PvE einfach nich taugt. Jedem der sich das so vorstellt sei mal Unwissenheit über die Spielmechanik unterstellt.

//Edit:

stereotype, vergleich mal TBC mit WoW Classic. Ich seh da nen eindeutigen grafischen Push. Würd mich stark wundern wenn das mit Wotlk anders wäre.
Ich persönlich find die Grafik so in Ordnung, keine Lust auf LowFPS im Raid oder bei Events mit 30, 40+ Spielern auf einem Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (21. März 2008)

ich bitte um vorsicht bei dem link da oben also net draufklicken sondern reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hat sich schon erledigt ^^


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> //Edit:
> 
> stereotype, vergleich mal TBC mit WoW Classic. Ich seh da nen eindeutigen grafischen Push. Würd mich stark wundern wenn das mit Wotlk anders wäre.
> Ich persönlich find die Grafik so in Ordnung, keine Lust auf LowFPS im Raid oder bei Events mit 30, 40+ Spielern auf einem Haufen
> ...


naja den grafischen pusch muss ich aber schon etwas suchen. gut weniger kanten, sehr viel runder sehen die geischter dadurch nun aber auch nicht aus


----------



## BimmBamm (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> housing, komplexeres crafting,besserer pvp content,mehr individualisierung des virtuellen egos(ach ich vergaß; mit wotlk kriegt wow ja mehr firsuren*lach*). mehr möglichkeiten in der fähigkeitengestaltung( ja bei wow gibts auch drei talentbäume, aber wirkliche alternative zu den schon bewerten skillungen gibt es doch eigentlich nicht),...



Housing ist nur ein Extra-Feature. Äußerliche Individualisierung des Chars ist kein Vorteil vor spielerischer Tiefe. Talentbäume bzw. deren ausgefeilter Ausarbeitung helfen nicht, wenn es im Spiel keinen Spaß macht.

Zumindest die ersten beiden Punkte machen kein besseres Spiel. Was nützt mir Housing bzw. ein individuell aussehender Char, wenn der Rest nicht besser ist? 

Wirkliche Alternative wäre ein verbessertes Gameplay (das "Mouth-Feeling", welches bei McDonalds angewandt wird - und das wurde von Dir nicht genannt). Solange es das nicht gibt, werden eine ganze Menge Menschen weiter WoW zocken...

Bimmbamm


----------



## Drombus (21. März 2008)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen das WoW noch lange nicht am Ende ist. Ich spiele seit nun 3 Jahren in dieser Welt und habe jetzt ansatzweise langeweile bekommen und einfach mal die Fraktion gewechselt.

Jetzt ist alles wieder super und wir freuen uns sehr auf das Add-On  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (21. März 2008)

das einzige problem was wow hat,es wird alt...
wie jedes game wird auch wow bald der wahrheit ins gesicht blicken. 
ich geb wow noch ca 3 jahre,wenn blizzard sich anstrengt, denn WAR, LOTRO und AoC werden nur in den ersten Jahren wenig Content bieten...obwohl Lotro ja eig schon viel bietet,nur noch nicht viel für die pvp-fans. ist halt eher pve basiertes pvp,dieses pvmp^^

WoW hat den Vorteil,dass es eine große Com hat und schon mehrere jahre zeit hatte content hinzuzufügen.
aber wow wird weniger abo's haben sobald WAR,LOTRO,AOC länger als 2-3 jahre existieren.
vill ist das dan das ende von wow,wer weis?


----------



## Cithian (21. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> das einzige problem was wow hat,es wird alt...
> wie jedes game wird auch wow bald der wahrheit ins gesicht blicken.
> ich geb wow noch ca 3 jahre,wenn blizzard sich anstrengt, denn WAR, LOTRO und AoC werden nur in den ersten Jahren wenig Content bieten...obwohl Lotro ja eig schon viel bietet,nur noch nicht viel für die pvp-fans. ist halt eher pve basiertes pvp,dieses pvmp^^
> 
> ...




selbst DAoC wird heute noch von vielen gezockt und wie alt ist das ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solange blizz wow mit futter versorgt & ständig verbessert wird wow auch weiterleben, wie lang entscheidet die community die es spielt nicht das alter des spieles


----------



## Theobald (21. März 2008)

Na, ich hoffe doch, das WoW lange lange erfolgreich bleibt, und somit den ganzen Spielerabschaum bei sich behalten kann. So haben andere Spiele die Chance, mit guten und vor allem netten Spielern wieder zu kleinen Freizeitoasen zu werden.

Laßt WOW noch viele viele Jahre 10 Millionen Abos und mehr haben. Alle Spieler anderer MMOPRGs werden es Blizzard danken.


----------



## Erustan (21. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Dorfdepp
> LG
> Mahni, der TE ;-)



ich gib dir gleich Dorfdepp du Banane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (21. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Blizzard schiebt billigen Content nach , der in 1 Monat clear ist und selbst für Casuals schon langweilig wird ( Hi @ Daily Quests ! )
> 
> Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.



aha, wenn man einfach nur durch die innis rusht um items zu bekommen etc. dann kann ich dich verstehen.
wenn du aber versuchst alle (geht eig gar ned) seiten von wow anzuschauen wird dir das game nie langweilie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: WAR hat mich am anfang auch dran zweifeln lassen ob ich mit wow weiter spiele, aber nachdem ich mich en bisschen damit beschäftigt habe, hab ich sofort gemerkt, dass wenn sich da nicht noch sehr sehr viel tut, war nicht sooo der burner wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (21. März 2008)

Naja ich fand WoW trotzdem mal besser zu Classic zeiten =) evlt kommt ja mit WotlK mal wieder bissl was vom eigentlichen WoW Flair auf denn diese ganze futoristische Zukunfstkacke passt einfach net zu WoW... Flugraketen und Pipelines und lauter so ne spirenzien -.-


----------



## Xarod (21. März 2008)

Also ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch der Meinung das WoW am ende ist, heul deswegen aber nicht rum.^^ 
- Warum ich dieser meinung bin??? Ganz einfach! Mit WotLk ist die Story zu ende. Alles was sie danach noch bringen werden wird wahrscheinlich nur schund, da ja die schöne aufgebaute Story der Romane und Spiele zu ende ist. 
Der tolle Patch 2.4 ist schon ein gutes beispiel dafür. Da WotLk ja etwas später rauskommt als ganz am Anfang geplant, ich glaub als erstes peilte man auch Feb 2008 an, schiebt Eissturm eben diesen Patch dazwischen der aber wie ich find Story technisch unlogisch ist und sie Kaputt macht. 

Und nachdem was man hört und liest wird das PvP von WoW sich nicht gegen das PvP von WAR behaupten können.

Als WoW ist jetzt nochnicht am ende, meiner Meinugn nach, aber ein paar Monate nach WotLk wenn alles gecleart ist und das "neue tolle" PvP auch langweilich wird ist es vorbei. 
Eine möglichkeit WoW noch zu retten bzw. es zu schützen, weil noch muss es ja nicht gerettet werden, wäre eine neue Story ausdenken. Was Eissturm auch wahrscheinlich machen wird, nur befürchte ich das die ausgedachte Story dann erst richtig schlecht wird und WoW den rest gibt.
Persönlich würd ich mich am meisten freuen wenn sie sich von R. A. Knaak mit 1-3 neuen Romanen helfen lassen würden.


----------



## Stasjan (21. März 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Also ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch der Meinung das WoW am ende ist, heul deswegen aber nicht rum.^^
> - Warum ich dieser meinung bin??? Ganz einfach! Mit WotLk ist die Story zu ende. Alles was sie danach noch bringen werden wird wahrscheinlich nur schund, da ja die schöne aufgebaute Story der Romane und Spiele zu ende ist.


mit Wotlk ist die Story noch lange nicht zu ende es gibt noch den Smargrandgrünen Traum und Maelstorm


----------



## starfither (21. März 2008)

sehr schön geschrieben geschrieben respekt!!!!!


ich hoffe auch sehr das das neue add on ein hit wird..... ich finde auch das bc ein oberhit ist!!!!! ich habe nicht viel erwartet von den add on aber nach paar monate zocken hat es mich vollens überzeugt was das pve angeht!!!! ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso soviele leute über bc beschweren..... es gibt sehr sehr viel auswahl was instanzen angeht.... man hat grossartiges pvp gebiete bekommen mit bc, jeder kann sich jetzt pvp tauglich machen.....allgemein ist bc von gebieten mit sehr viel liebe und details erstellt worden das sieht man auch!!!! und so wird sich auch das neue add on zu werke machen da bin ich mir sicher!!!!


----------



## BloodyLove (21. März 2008)

erstmal zum ENGINE:
ich bin programmierer.... und wenn ich von Engine rede, meine ich nicht die Grafikengine sondern die Spiel-engine... Möglichkeiten gewisse Sachen zu implementieren und Ideen umzusetzen...

Dann zu meinem "alten" Freund... ich bin zwar erst 25 aber ich hatte auch einen C64 und weiß genau, was du meinst... und vor 30 jahren war mein vater gerademal 12 ...

Fakt ist (das sehe ich auf dem Kult der Verdammten (RP-PVP)) dass seit BC 80 % der RP-Gilden kaputt gehen...(ich komme ursprünglich nicht aus dem RP bereich... habe erst kurz vor BC feststellen dürfen wie extrem das RP das Spielerlebnis von WoW verbessert und intensiviert).
Seit BC ist jeder nur noch darauf aus, etwas zu ERLEBEN.. sich nicht zu langweilen... ständig PVP: langweilig...  dailys: langweilig... raiden... mhmm.. als RP-Raid muss man das erstmal schaffen ohne TS und alles IC anstatt OOC zu machen (für die nicht RP'ler: IC = in character ... also alles was man im /say und /ra schreibt, schreibt man aus Sicht des gespielten chars --- und ooc: out of character... :typisches assi-/say ... so a la LFG KARA no noobz plz ..... oder .... heal pls.... im RP heisst sowas dann bei einem untoten heiler aus sicht eines trolles geschrieben z.b. hail mich ma du madenträger maan!)

Ich kenne ganz viel RP Gilden die an BC zerbrochen sind wegen der geänderten spielmechanik.. alles einfacher alles schnell durch ... alles ganz schnell ganz langweilig...
Zudem sind die RP server nicht mehr das was sie mal waren... seit BC sind die RP server fast genauso OOC wie normale server... schade eigentlich...


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> wie lange spielst du schon wow und welchen content spielst du? würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> die leute, die das spiel schon seit release spielen, haben nämlich vielleicht ne ganz andere sicht zur entwicklung von wow, zum support von blizzard, zu den "tollen" neuerungen, zu den 10 millionen spielern, der balance, der entwicklung des raidcontents, dem schwierigkeitsgrad, der community und der damit zusammenhängenden qualität des spiels.
> 
> ...




Hm ja klar ich geb dir schon Recht. Kritik soll und darf jeder üben , denn letztendlich führen genau diese zur Verbesserung eines Spieles. Zu deiner Frage, nein ich spiele auch seit Release Wow, und ich finde die Entwicklung großartig. Mal ehrlich , kurz vor BC , was gab es da?! die meisten haben aufgehört zu raiden, es gab keine täglihcen Quets, es gab öde BGs ohne Arena System, keine Hero-Run Möglichkeit , generell eine kleinere Welt,  man konnte sich meistens zum Schluss hin noch in den Össis, Wessis aufhalten.. Toll, das war ja so spannend, 3-4 monate den gleichen mist zu machen. Wow hat sich jetzt meiner Meinung nach verfielfältigt, sich ausgeweitet. Ich kenn das Spiel wirklich sehr gut, ich bin sozusagen ein alter Hase und ich find die Entwicklung klasse.

Klar kann jemand was kritisieren, aber man sollte das Spiel nicht dauer - schlecht machen, bei sowas krieg ich echt nen hals, und da bleib ich nach wie vor bei meiner meinung, wenn euch die Entwicklung nicht gefällt dann spielt doch was anderes!!Wow bietet mittlerweile genug Möglichkeiten sich ingame zu beschäftigen, das macht meiner Meinung nach HDRO , andere Konsorten bei weitem nicht so fantastisch.Dass es Kritikpunkte in Wow gibt versteh ich voll und ganz und dass es bei mehr und mehr INhalten , immer mehr und mehr Vernachlässigungen gibt sollte auch jeder wissen, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, diese kleinen Kritikpunkte die an Wow immer festgemacht werden, machen villeicht 5-10% des gesammten Spieles aus, denn anscheinend spielen es weiterhin 10 millionen Spieler , und villeicht die Hälfte davon seit Beginn an (evtl mit Pausen), und selbst die spielen weiter und weiter. Andere Spiele werfen sie nach wenigen Tagen weg, weil ihnen die Vielfalt an Möglichkeiten und die Präsenz dieser Second-Life Welt World of Warcraft fehlt.

Wir hatten schon oft Ts-Gespräche, die meisten meinen auch das ist alles quatsch, sie spielen das Spiel seit Beginn an, und spielen es jetzt noch, die können sich an kein Spiel erinnern das einen mehr , jeden Tag, tagtäglich vor den Monitor zwingt. Klar gibt es Leute denen die Entwicklung nicht passt, na und aber wieviele davon hören wirklich endgültig mit Wow auf? ... Mal ganz ehrlich die meisten kehren doch eh wieder zurück.. Wenn den Leuten die Entwicklung nicht passt, aber trotzdem der Wow Account weiter bezahlt wird, und sich jeden Tag eingeloggt wird, dann könnt ich solchen Menschen wirklich ne Bratpfanne übern Schädel hauen. Sorry, aber sowas kotzt mich an, wenn euch das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt /oder die Entwicklung dann hört wirklich auf zu spielen und sucht euch andere Spiele! Und kommt ja nicht mehr zurück gekrochen, wenn ihr plötzlich von eurem Nachbarn hört, wie toll Wrath of Lichking ist, und ihr all eure Vorsätze Wow nicht mehr zu spielen, plötzlich wieder aufgibt..

Ach ja und das ist keine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache. Denkt mal drüber nach!
Den Leuten denen die Entwicklung nicht gefällt, Wow aber trotzdem im großen und Ganzen noch spielen möchten, sei gesagt dass sie sich nicht angesprochen fühlen sollen. Aber diejenigen die diese Entwicklung tierisch nervt , und 10 mal am tag in diversen foren rumflamen, sollten sich echt mal überlegen, das Spiel nicht doch bei Seite zu legen und uns mit nervigen Kommentaren zu verschonen.
so far
LG


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

starfither schrieb:


> sehr schön geschrieben geschrieben respekt!!!!!
> ich hoffe auch sehr das das neue add on ein hit wird..... ich finde auch das bc ein oberhit ist!!!!! ich habe nicht viel erwartet von den add on aber nach paar monate zocken hat es mich vollens überzeugt was das pve angeht!!!! ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso soviele leute über bc beschweren..... es gibt sehr sehr viel auswahl was instanzen angeht.... man hat grossartiges pvp gebiete bekommen mit bc, jeder kann sich jetzt pvp tauglich machen.....allgemein ist bc von gebieten mit sehr viel liebe und details erstellt worden das sieht man auch!!!! und so wird sich auch das neue add on zu werke machen da bin ich mir sicher!!!!




Ja !!! Dankeschön!! Warum redet man BC immer schlecht?!!?! Vor BC wars kotzlangweilig, 1-2 Raidinis, keine Hero-Dailys, keien daily-qs allgemein, aufenthalt in össis und wessis suuuuuuuuuper  ; man hat jetzt einfach viel mehr möglichkeiten, eine zweite welt (scherbenwelt), viel mehr 5er inis, Pvp mit lohnenswerteren Items als Pre Bc, Arena , die auch sehr cool ist usw.. 

Wenn Wow noch den Pre -BC status hätte hätte ich schon längst aufgehört, denn 1-2 Jahre lang jeden Tag in Stratholme , Össis, Wessis zu verbringen und ab und an t1,t2 raiden hätt ich mir net angetan , das ist ja das selbe wie wenn man 1 jahr lang im gefängnis hockt.. sorry aber sowas is bullshit. Wow ist erst mit BC aufgeblüht, der Beruf Juwelenschleifen ist klasse , und allgemein sind die Möglichkeiten in WOW jetzt um einiges größer, das Spiel ist einfach runder. Und Das spiel besteht nun mal aus neuen Leveln, neue Spells, den Charakter neu zu gestalten, neue Eindrücke, neue Erlebnisse, neue Länder, neue Features (Todesritter, SIEGE WEAPONS YEAH!!!, usw) . Wird doch mehr als nur genial , das wieder alles erkunden zu können; in der menschlichen Natur liegt nun mal der Entdeckertrieb, ich tráu mich wetten , wenn BC jetzt noch 2 Jahre lang existieren würde, würdens die meisten nach wenigen Monaten in die Ecke knallen und keine Lust mehr haben tag-, täglich den selben Kram zu machen.


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Housing ist nur ein Extra-Feature. Äußerliche Individualisierung des Chars ist kein Vorteil vor spielerischer Tiefe. Talentbäume bzw. deren ausgefeilter Ausarbeitung helfen nicht, wenn es im Spiel keinen Spaß macht.
> 
> Zumindest die ersten beiden Punkte machen kein besseres Spiel. Was nützt mir Housing bzw. ein individuell aussehender Char, wenn der Rest nicht besser ist?
> 
> ...


also das aussehen meines virtuellen egos ist für mich schon von spielerischer tiefe. immerhin möchte ich nicht im einheitsbrei versinken oder wie bei wow, das bisschen individualität das man hat, für rüstungen auch wieder aufgeben, da die rüstung sowieso alles überdeckt. so mal angebnommen der rest passt an dem spiel. nehm ich nun wow an dem "nur" alles past oder nehm ich das spiel an dem alles passt und das housing hat plus mehr individualität?


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> aha, wenn man einfach nur durch die innis rusht um items zu bekommen etc. dann kann ich dich verstehen.
> wenn du aber versuchst alle (geht eig gar ned) seiten von wow anzuschauen wird dir das game nie langweilie
> 
> 
> ...




Richtig, die Leute sollten Wow mal von allen Seiten betrachten, dann wird einem nämlich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht langweilig. Das war bei Pre BC leider schon der Fall.. Jetzt gibts einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten, und genau deswegen glaub ich auch ; dass es die nächste Zeit kein Spiel schafft Wow auch nur in kleinster Weise den Schneid abzukaufen, selbst WAR nicht!!


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Richtig, die Leute sollten Wow mal von allen Seiten betrachten, dann wird einem nämlich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht langweilig. Das war bei Pre BC leider schon der Fall.. Jetzt gibts einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten, und genau deswegen glaub ich auch ; dass es die nächste Zeit kein Spiel schafft Wow auch nur in kleinster Weise den Schneid abzukaufen, selbst WAR nicht!!


mal davon abgesehen das ich vielleicht ein WAR fanboy bin(^^) hab ich auch wow gespielt es aber auch wieder an den nagel gehangen, weil man eben kaum was anderes macht. wow von allen seiten betrachten...das ist ungefähr wie mit nem blatt papier. nach einmal umdrehen hast du alle seiten gesehen.


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen das ich vielleicht ein WAR fanboy bin(^^) hab ich auch wow gespielt es aber auch wieder an den nagel gehangen, weil man eben kaum was anderes macht. wow von allen seiten betrachten...das ist ungefähr wie mit nem blatt papier. nach einmal umdrehen hast du alle seiten gesehen.




^^Hehe egal , bin ja schon zufrieden wieviele Pro Wow Argumente ich bisher gelesen hab, villeicht lesens die ganzen Heulsusen , denken mal über sich selbst nach, wievle % des geflames über wow den insgesammten Spielspaß des runden, Vielfältigen (damit meine ich die Möglichkeiten,die man hat , sich in BC die langeweile zu vertreiben) Wow´s überhaupt trübt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarod (21. März 2008)

Stasjan schrieb:


> mit Wotlk ist die Story noch lange nicht zu ende es gibt noch den Smargrandgrünen Traum und Maelstorm


Also mit WotLk sind eigendlich alle "bösen" tot.  Und was sollen sie den schon großartiges mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum machen?? Ysera als Boss??? Eigendlich unlogisch, da die Drachen zu den niederen Völkern eigendlich neutral stehen. Nozdormu und Alexstrasza sogar eher freundlich sind.

Und den "Maelstrom" gibts auch nciht wirklich viel was man machen könnte.


----------



## Yenwer (21. März 2008)

Also, derzeit ist wohl WOW, ganz klar die No 1. Nicht zwangsläufig, wegen der Qualität, sondern wohl ehr wegen der Spielermasse. Ich fand WOW sehr spannend und fesselnd, bis BC, da wurds es kurz nochmal lustig aber, dann hab ich das Gefühl es flachte es ab. 2,5 Jahre hab ich nichts auf WOW kommen lassen, aber langsam wurde es Zeit ...
Mittelmäßiger PVP Content, mit dem 5. Aufguß einer Ini, schlechte Items (grün - blau - lila / Verhältnis). 
Dazu kommt, das die Komplexität (Charakter, Talente und Berufe) mir nicht mehr genug ist, das ist mir definitiv zu einfach.
Nachdem ich dann vier 70er hatte, und der 5 war auf dem Weg, war Schluß, sorry aber wer behauptet nach 20x gleiche Ini oder Quest, noch Spaß drann zu haben, der geht wirklich den einfachen Weg. Und Blizz tut wenig dagegen, ein wirklich sehr gutes Spiel zu machen, sie haben alles, aber wohl keine inovativen Ideen. (Zugangsquesten, oder Erhöhung der Tagesquesten, Frisöre, neue Inis, Naxx wo anderst.)


Tja und was das Jahr bringen wird, werden wir sehen, wenn AoC, WAR, ... da sind. Aber sicher wird sein Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und jeder wird das Spiel finde was ihm am Besten passt, mit dem er glücklich und zufrieden ist. Es wird für jeden Anspruch was dabei sein ...


----------



## Nagroth (21. März 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig von Leuten wie Mahni - die nie ein anderes MMO als WOW gesehen haben - zu lesen das kein anderes MMO an WOW herankommen wird. 

WOW hat nur viele Spieler.
Mehr nicht.

Schau mal bei  EVE vorbei. Dann weißt du was ein gute MMO ausmacht.


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig von Leuten wie Mahni - die nie ein anderes MMO als WOW gesehen haben - zu lesen das kein anderes MMO an WOW herankommen wird.
> 
> WOW hat nur viele Spieler.
> Mehr nicht.
> ...




Klar hab ich andere MMO´s gesehen, Hdro, und Everquest 2 gespielt, aber bei Wow meine Zockleidenschaft gefunden, die beiden erst genannten kommen nicht mal im Ansatz an die Vielfältigkeit der Möglichkeiten in Wow heran, schon allein im Endcontent bietet Wow wohl derzeit am meisten; aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (21. März 2008)

@ mahni-.-
natürlich bietet wow derzeit am meisten endcontet...WOW ist ja auchca 3 jahre alt.
wen da kein endcontet da wäre nach 3 jahren,dan wäre blizzard schwach. 
aber..nach den 3 jahren,sieht der endcontent meiner meinung nach immer nur gleich aus -.-
hab nach 3 70ger,und unzählichen twinks ca lvl 20-40 alle,auch aufgehört.
was bringt es, ca 400 mal kara in nem jahr gewesen zu sein? was macht daran spaß? mir machte es keinen mehr. guul,maggi,tk und ssc waren auch nicht besser. hyjal und bt hab ich nur bei nem freund zugucken können,aber wegen 2 inis werd ich kein ganzes game zocken oO. das pvp ist mit abstand extrem langweilig,auch wie pve immer das gleiche.

meine hoffnung liegt in WAR,da ich pvp eig mag,aber dank wow nie in den genuss richtigen pvp's gekommen bin. hab leider nie DAoC gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also,ich rechne mal zusammen: 
wenn sagen wir WAR 3 jahre läuft,glaubst du,das sich wer ncoh für wow entscheidet? oder nach 3 jahren AOC,was ist dan mit wow? oder 3 jahre lotro? das wird das ende von wow...,wenn die anderen Hersteller die Zeit haben ihr spiel zu verbessern,wird Blizzard aufgeben müssen. oder sich an was anderes wenden. oder wow läuft nur noch durch die hardcore zocker weiter,aber das glaube ich nicht.
wenn blizz so weiter macht,wird wow bald aus sein,in ca schötze ich mal,3-5 jahren ist es aus. 
sagte nicht blizzard selber,das sie nur stoff für ca 2011 haben? oder wars 2012?^^ spätestens da ist es vorbei^^

sry an alle wow-fanboys,wenn ich euer herz gebrochen habe aber ein leben lang wird es wow nicht geben^^


----------



## Nagroth (21. März 2008)

Das Problem liegt an der Definition End-Content selbst. Wenn man mal weiter in die MMO Szene blickt, wird man vielleicht auch ein Spiel entdecken, das bzgl. End-Content unendlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> housing, komplexeres crafting,besserer pvp content,mehr individualisierung des virtuellen egos(ach ich vergaß; mit wotlk kriegt wow ja mehr firsuren*lach*). mehr möglichkeiten in der fähigkeitengestaltung( ja bei wow gibts auch drei talentbäume, aber wirkliche alternative zu den schon bewerten skillungen gibt es doch eigentlich nicht),...



HOUSING? Du machst das an HOUSING aus? Ich hab das so super tolle Housing in HdrO beim Kollegen gesehn.... WAS IST DARAN ANSATZWEISE SUPER? Es ist potten langweilig!!!!! Ein Haus - super. Irgendwelche X-beliebigen austauschbaren Gegenstände die keinen Sinn und Nutzen haben.... Ah doch, wenn ich dich recht verstehe müsste es an dieser Stelle heissen "Das sieht ja soooo super aus, damit kann ich mich individuell zwischen 2 Millionen gleich eingerichtete Häuser bauen. Suuupiiii."

Individualisierung des virtuellen Ego's.... Mhm was forderst denn? Dein Gesicht per .psd Datei einfügen zu können? Dir die Fußnägel lackieren zu können?


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> HOUSING? Du machst das an HOUSING aus? Ich hab das so super tolle Housing in HdrO beim Kollegen gesehn.... WAS IST DARAN ANSATZWEISE SUPER? Es ist potten langweilig!!!!! Ein Haus - super. Irgendwelche X-beliebigen austauschbaren Gegenstände die keinen Sinn und Nutzen haben.... Ah doch, wenn ich dich recht verstehe müsste es an dieser Stelle heissen "Das sieht ja soooo super aus, damit kann ich mich individuell zwischen 2 Millionen gleich eingerichtete Häuser bauen. Suuupiiii."
> 
> Individualisierung des virtuellen Ego's.... Mhm was forderst denn? Dein Gesicht per .psd Datei einfügen zu können? Dir die Fußnägel lackieren zu können?


erstens ist das halt ja nach persönlichen geschmack und bleibt dennoch content den wow nicht hat. zweitens hab ich nie ein wort von hdro gesagt. es gibt weitaus mehr mmorpgs die das haben. ich persönlich bevorzuge da vanguard als referenz, wo das haus sogar noch von verschiedenen craftern gebaut werden muss und so auch eine ganze spielerstadt entstehen kann. drittens gehe ich starkd avon aus das du nie etwas anderes gespielt ahst als wow (im mmorpg genre) von daher ist du doch überhaupt keine ahnung wovon du sprichst.
viertens: das mit dem virtuellen ego. ich fordere einfach mehr gesichts typen anstatt nur 5 verschiedene augenpaare. auch hier ziehe ich mal vanguard als referenz. dort kann ich so ziemlich alles im charackter verändern auch oberarmbreite oder taillenumfang.   mein tipp: informier dich bevor dein pubertäres ich nochmal ausbricht(ich geh einfach mal von aus das du im alter zwischen 14-16 bist) ansonsten : keep on going fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (21. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas gehört wie die meisten Spieler der WOW Gemeinde zu denen, die noch nie mehr als 2 MMO's gespielt haben. Deshalb ist ja WOW so erfolgreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahni (21. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> @ mahni-.-
> natürlich bietet wow derzeit am meisten endcontet...WOW ist ja auchca 3 jahre alt.
> wen da kein endcontet da wäre nach 3 jahren,dan wäre blizzard schwach.
> aber..nach den 3 jahren,sieht der endcontent meiner meinung nach immer nur gleich aus -.-
> ...



Klar, das mag sein, aber ein WAR , oder ein LOTRO nach 5-6 jahren wird auch enden. Jedes Game wird ein Ende finden ;-)

Außerdem mir macht das Raiden spass, - ich führ allerdings auch ein RL - und bin deswegen erst anfang t5, so geht es vielen leuten, deswegen wirds den meisten auch nicht unbedingt langweilig. Ich meine, wenn Wrath neue Instanzen bringt und dann evtl noch ein Addon folgt, werden die meisten leute diese Raid inis schon sehen wollen.. Das spiel besteht eben aus diesem Prinzip, meckern ist leicht, aber was willst du noch groß hinzufügen?! Noch ne raid ini und noch ne raid ini in Bc? das dauert ganz einfach(die inis zu designen), man kann nicht dauernd raid inis nachschieben, gleichzeitig patch 2.4 einführen und wrath perfektionieren.. Allein schon die Tatsache das Spieler 3 jahre lang mit einem Spiel und länger zu tun haben , spricht meiner Meinung nach für Wow. Das die leute irgendwann immer mehr und mehr abhauen ist normal.. aber das wow die leute so lange bei stange hält, ist wohl eher ein Plus -, als ein Minuspunkt.

Lieber Gruß 
Mahni


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Aber genau solche "blauäugigen" Alles wird gut Beiträge gabs vor BC auch zu hauf.



Tja, ich fand (und finde) TBC noch toller, als ich es nach der Vorstellung erwartet hatte - aber ich bin nun auch kein Raider. Für Leute, die Spaß am spielen haben, ist TBC fast perfekt - und da Blizz eine herausragende Reihe von Spielen gemacht hat, kann man davon ausgehen, das WotLK genauso gut wird wie alles bisher. Blizz hat einfach den Dreh raus, wie man Spieler gut unterhält.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (22. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> erstens ist das halt ja nach persönlichen geschmack und bleibt dennoch content den wow nicht hat. zweitens hab ich nie ein wort von hdro gesagt. es gibt weitaus mehr mmorpgs die das haben. ich persönlich bevorzuge da vanguard als referenz, wo das haus sogar noch von verschiedenen craftern gebaut werden muss und so auch eine ganze spielerstadt entstehen kann. drittens gehe ich starkd avon aus das du nie etwas anderes gespielt ahst als wow (im mmorpg genre) von daher ist du doch überhaupt keine ahnung wovon du sprichst.
> viertens: das mit dem virtuellen ego. ich fordere einfach mehr gesichts typen anstatt nur 5 verschiedene augenpaare. auch hier ziehe ich mal vanguard als referenz. dort kann ich so ziemlich alles im charackter verändern auch oberarmbreite oder taillenumfang.   mein tipp: informier dich bevor dein pubertäres ich nochmal ausbricht(ich geh einfach mal von aus das du im alter zwischen 14-16 bist) ansonsten : keep on going fanboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



23 - knapp daneben. Und Vanguard als Referenz für irgendwas zu nehmen ist schon gewagt aber okay. Denn das Wort "Erfolg" wird wohl nie mit diesem Spiel in Verbindung gebracht.

Und im MMO Genre habe ich bisher nur Priston Tale, EVE, BBO und HdrO angespielt. Entschuldige bitte mein fehlendes Wissen, aber für mehr bleibt keine Zeit.

Wenn du Allwissender, alles spielender Mensch natürlich praktisch jedes MMO bereits angespielt hast (ach was sage ich, wahrscheinlich Godlike durchgespielt hast) tut es mir leid.

Ich selber spiele auch kein RP in WoW. Ich gehe einfach mal stark davon aus das du dies machst. Ich lege absolut keinen Wert darauf mich in einer virtuellen Welt auch noch merkwürdig zu verhalten.

Aber nochmal zurück auf das Housing. Welchen SINN macht es denn? Es ist doch zumeist ein viereckiger Raum, mit irgendwelchen X-beliebigen Sachen bestückt und auf jeden Fall von jemandem reproduzierbar oder? Ich meine wenn ein Crafter dafür Sachen herstellen kann dann kann er diese Sachen ja sicherlich für jeden herstellen. Setzt man sich in so ein Haus und betreibt dort RP? Das wäre der einzige Sinn der mir logisch erscheint.



Nagroth schrieb:


> StormcrawlerAntonidas gehört wie die meisten Spieler der WOW Gemeinde zu denen, die noch nie mehr als 2 MMO's gespielt haben. Deshalb ist ja WOW so erfolgreich



Siehe oben. Ich gehöre nur leider zu den Spielern die keinen Nerv darauf haben sich nach einer harten Schicht auf Arbeit noch mit RP Gebrabbel rumzuärgern. Und ich habe auch keinen Bock drauf für ein Crafting System alá EVE mich an einer Uni einschreiben zu müssen.

Ich habe andere Hobbys ausser WoW noch denen ich sehr gerne nachgehe. Und da habe ich keinen Nerv darauf meinen Magister in irgendeinem virtuellen Craftingsystem zu machen.

WoW an - TS an - bissl PvP machen mit nem RL Kollegen, hier und da mal ne Ini und gut.

EDIT:

Ein "Spiel" hatte ich völlig übersehen.... Fury. Aber das als Spiel zu sehen wäre übertrieben. Eher eine Alpha.


----------



## Sharymir (22. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich wollte den ganzen Heulsusen und Flame-Threads mal die Stirn bieten und euch mal meine Meinung dazu sagen ;-)
> 
> ...






Na das freut mich aber das Du Dich richtig Glücklich redest.....freut mich auch das Blizz auf Dich als echter Fanboy zählen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nur bitte.....verschon die Menschen denen längst aufgegangen ist wie Contentlos dieser Müll ist mit Deinen Lobeshymnen.....schreib die lieber ins Offizielle.



Btw...nirgends ist der Service so Schei.ß.e wie bei Blizzard.



Grats dazu





Mfg



PS. Nein ich spiele WoW nicht mehr......


----------



## Exeone (22. März 2008)

Mal ne frage an alle die WOW als das Mega Spiel sehn
was Findet ihr denn daran so toll?

Die verschiedenen Fraktionen bei denen mann Ruf Farmen kann ( sprich ständig auf den selben Mob kloppen )


Das Super Crafting System (Sachen sammeln die mann Locker zusamen faren kann und dann einfach auf einen Knopf drücken nur bringt das alles nicht da in instanzen bessere sachen droppen)

Das tolle PVP system ( 4 BG und Arena (gähn) Open PVP so gut wie nicht vorhanden )

Die tollen Inzen die immer nach den selben schema ablaufen

Die tollen Char´s die mann sich erstellen kann die aber immer Gleich aussehn.

Quests die sich jeden tag Gleichen

Aber ich vergas bald kommt ja neuer Content ne super Insel mit 2 inies deren Bosse es schon mal gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nicht zu vergessen neue quests die mann ja wieder jeden tag machen darf super das macht bestimt spas

Aber hey es dauert ja nicht mehr lang und das Super Adonn kommt raus mit vielen tollen Möglichkeiten 
Neue Gebiete und Quests und nicht zu vergessen die neuen Tänze und Frisuren einfach geil dafür werde ich auf jeden fall geld ausgeben

Ich mein sowas als grosse ankündigung für ein adonn ist doch einfach nur Lächerlich

Jemand hat geschrieben das mann in Eve gegenüber Neue Speler nicht hilfbereit wäre was aber absolut nicht stimmt die leute sind da 1000 mal freundlicher als in wow wenn mann Props bei ner q hat ist immer jemand bereit einen zu helfen.

Aber das zeigt nur das du dich nicht mit dem game auseinander gestezt hast

Weswegen du auch nicht behaupten kannst das WOW das beste Mmo ist denn das ist es ganz bestimmt nicht es hat nur viele Spieler


----------



## Maiky82 (22. März 2008)

huhu,

das ganze was hier geschrieben ist, egal ob wow oder was anderes findet man überall.

Bei jedem Game was neu auf dem Markt kommt und das man neu anfängt wird man sagen man ist das geil (überwiegend auch als wow (ehemaliger) Spieler), aber nach ner weile (nach den 4 oder 5 Patch, oder auch Adoon) wird es die selben mecker und Wein Beiträge geben. Ist halt der Lauf der Zeit.

Deswegen sollte jeder selbst entscheiden was er spielt und die ganzen Wein Beiträge einfach sein lassen.

Ich persönlich denke auch das wow noch lang nicht am ende ist und es auch weiterhin die Messlatte setzen wir, aber ist auch meine persönliche Meinung.

Maiky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Und das RL nicht vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nagroth (22. März 2008)

Ich denke auch das WOW noch einige Jahre Content bieten wird, in welcher Form auch immer. Es wurde ja auch schon mehrfach von Blizzard Seite gesagt das bit ca. 2011 oder 2012 noch Material in der Schublade ist.

PS: ABER eine Messlatte war WOW nie (höchstens wegen der Abozahl)!


----------



## Shurycain (22. März 2008)

Ich frag mich, wann die Server von WoW engültig herunter gefahren werden...


----------



## Shadowelve (22. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> housing, komplexeres crafting,besserer pvp content,mehr individualisierung des virtuellen egos(ach ich vergaß; mit wotlk kriegt wow ja mehr firsuren*lach*). mehr möglichkeiten in der fähigkeitengestaltung( ja bei wow gibts auch drei talentbäume, aber wirkliche alternative zu den schon bewerten skillungen gibt es doch eigentlich nicht),...



housing = wozu?
komplexeres crafting = Tausende Chinafarmer können nicht irren xDD
pvp content = geht in jedem Spiel unfair zu, ausserdem macht mir pvp ziemlich spass, auch wenn mal welche verloren gehen (haben andere Spiele Arena?)
Individualisierung des virtuellen Egos = Hm, hab noch nie einen Char 2 mal gesehen. Klar gibt es begrenzte Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten (wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch) aber durch die Unzahl an Rüssi und Waffen wirdt du nie einen Char sehen, der einem Anderen aufs Haar gleicht.

Fazit: Was andere Spiele haben, braucht Blizzard nicht! Blizzard No.1! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (22. März 2008)

@Shadowelve, genau weil es Spieler wie dich gibt, wird es WOW noch längere Zeit geben.

Für Spieler wie dich und 90% der anderen 9.999.9999 Spielern ist und bleibt WOW No.1 aus von dir besagten Gründen.


----------



## Pumbador (22. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @Shadowelve, genau weil es Spieler wie dich gibt, wird es WOW noch längere Zeit geben.
> 
> Für Spieler wie dich und 90% der anderen 9.999.9999 Spielern ist und bleibt WOW No.1 aus von dir besagten Gründen.



Ja Also können sich doch 10 Mio nicht Irren oder *lol*

Nein aber ich denke das jeder einzelne seinen Geschmack hat und dies ein schier endloses Thema sein kann in dem Jeder Sein MMO (bzw. Nicht WOW und WOW) hochpreißt und von Anderen Niedergemacht wird. Jedes Spiel hat seinen Vorteil und seinen Nachteil. Ich bin WOW Spieler, und WOW hat etwas was andere Spiele nicht so haben und zwar den Drang etwas zu bekommen, Wie viele Spieler farmen eine INI nur um ein Bestimmtes Teil zu bekommen ?? Steckt dort nicht auch der Suchtfaktor ??? 
Bei HdRO renne ich seit weiß ich nicht wieviele Lvl mit ein und derselbe Waffe rum, aber auch HdRO macht mir Spass, obwohl die Quest sich teilweise Gleichen (Töte so und soviele von derselben Sache). Also ist WOW so schlimm ?? Nein ich denke nicht, aber deswegen ein Spiel Schlecht zu reden finde ich nun nicht so den Brüller.


----------



## Shadowelve (22. März 2008)

Ich spiele schon lange WarCraft, seit 1995 um genau zu sein und man kann sagen dass ich ein Fan von WarCraft bin. WoW gefällt mir und werde es deshalb weiterzocken. Ich hab auch anderen Spielen eine Chance gegeben (HDRO und Guild Wars) aber die gefielen mir eben nicht so, obwohl ich Herr der Ringe eigentlich sehr mag.
Nur meine Meinung, jeder soll zocken was er möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaLogos (22. März 2008)

Oh Mann...

Ich versteh nix mehr, weder diesen thread noch die ganzen anderen Diskussionen.

Ist es nicht so, dass jeder Spieler gewisse Schwerpunkte setzt ?
Wenn jemand Arena geil findet, kann es für den anderen schon wieder grottenlangweilig sein.
Es wird das Beste MMORPG sicher nie geben. Dafür sind sie einfach zu komplex. Selbst WoW.

Bei Tetris kann ich verstehen, wenn jemand sagt:"DIe gelben STeine sind die Besten" Nen anderer mag die roten am schönsten finden. Aber mal ehrlich bei nem MMORPG von gut /schlecht zu reden ist nicht ganz so einfach.
Um mal bei MMORPG Beispielen zu bleiben:

Das Crafting in WOW ist simpel aufgebaut. Das in SWG ist eines der komplexeren.
Wenn jemand bock auf PvP hat und sich seine Items in Quests und Instanzen sucht, dann kann es ihm egal sein wie komplex das Crafting System ist und ob es fordert oder nicht. Er wird es einfach nicht brauchen.
Vor allem nicht, wenn die Craftables schlechter sind als die Rewarditems.
Wenn ich aber gern crafte und mit Sachen im SPiel handel oder gar nen eigenen Shop aufbaue etc. wenn mir sowas Spass macht, wär ich doch mit WoW maßlos unterfordert. Es bietet einfach nicht die Möglichkeiten eines zB SWG, Ultima Online, EQ2 etc.

Ich hab Wow auch bis kurz nach BC gespielt und muß sagen es hat in gewissen Grenzen Spass gemacht. Es war mir aber zu einseitig und immer an die gleichen öden Mechannismen gebunden. Ich habe keine Lust ewig Ruf zu farmen für Item XY etc oder immer wieder die gleiche Instanz zu durchlaufen.

Da Spiel ich lieber weiter SWG und irgendwelche Solo Games.

Jetzt wird kommen: "Mach das doch, in WoW vermisst dich eh keiner"...

Mach ich auch. Ich vermisse WoW nicht.

Es ist ein Game wie andere auch. Manche können damit länger was anfangen oder machen gar nix anderes mehr. Andere Leute legen eben Wert auf Spielinhalte die WOW nicht bietet oder eben nur in einer abgespeckten, leicht zugänglichen Variante.
Die zocken halt was anderes oder mehrere Games.

Seht doch einfach mal ein, dass jeder gewisse Vorlieben hat und gesteht ihnen das auch zu !
Hier muss doch niemand ein Spiel / Blizzard etc verteidigen. Genausowenig bringt es doch, andere SPiele schlecht zu machen.
Soll doch jeder zocken was er mag und anderen ihr Spiel nicht schlecht machen.

TaL


----------



## Pumbador (22. März 2008)

TaLogos schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> 
> Ich versteh nix mehr, weder diesen thread noch die ganzen anderen Diskussionen.
> 
> ...



Gut gesprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolsraiN (22. März 2008)

ich finde nach wotlk kann nicht viel mehr kommen... arthas geschichte ist dann erzählt und was kommt dann noch?


----------



## Shadowelve (22. März 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> ich finde nach wotlk kann nicht viel mehr kommen... arthas geschichte ist dann erzählt und was kommt dann noch?



Dann gibst einen neuen Oberbösewicht. Es gab einmal WarCraft ohne Arthas, es wird auch wieder WarCraft ohne Arthas geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. März 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Individualisierung des virtuellen Egos = Hm, hab noch nie einen Char 2 mal gesehen. Klar gibt es begrenzte Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten (wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch) aber durch die Unzahl an Rüssi und Waffen wirdt du nie einen Char sehen, der einem Anderen aufs Haar gleicht.


stimmt ich hab auch noch nie einen charackter doppelt gesehen...liegt aber wohl eher daran das ich sämtliche details des charackters nicht mehr unter den immer ggleichen ausrüstungen erkennen kann. klar gibt es eine menge  rüstungen , aber wie viele raider siehst du mit unterschiedlichen equip? oder die arenaspieler versuch da mal nen wl vom anderen wl zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Shadowelve (22. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> stimmt ich hab auch noch nie einen charackter doppelt gesehen...liegt aber wohl eher daran das ich sämtliche details des charackters nicht mehr unter den immer ggleichen ausrüstungen erkennen kann. klar gibt es eine menge  rüstungen , aber wie viele raider siehst du mit unterschiedlichen equip? oder die arenaspieler versuch da mal nen wl vom anderen wl zu unterscheiden.



Das ist ein Argument, je älter der aktuelle High-End Content wird, umso mehr Chars gleichen sich durch optisch gleiche Rüstung. Allerdings bezweifle ich noch immer, dass 2 Chars in allen Rüssislots genau das selbe haben PLUS im Gesicht genau gleich aussehen.
WL's haben sowieso alle den selben Helm der das ganze Gesicht und die Haare verdeckt^^ Hat warscheinlich auch seinen Grund. Der Umgang mit dämonischer Energie scheint im Gesicht spuren zu hinterlassen, das erinnert mich an die 08/15 Hexer ausm TV, alle ne 10cm Nase mit einem fetten Pickel drauf. Jaja unsere lieben Hexer xDD


----------



## Te-Rax (22. März 2008)

Mal erlich wird das hier zum Massen flame thread? Der Sinn der Topic ist ja wohl auch mal nicht der hellste, ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Thread gesehen der das "Ende von WoW voraussagt" und das du dann jetzt in aller gröbsten zügen die Patchinhalte von 2.4 und die Inhalte von WotLK aufführst ist ja auch mal mehr als unnötig?.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. März 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> ich finde nach wotlk kann nicht viel mehr kommen... arthas geschichte ist dann erzählt und was kommt dann noch?


Neues Addon - Levelcap +10 - 1 neue Heldenrasse - neue Piercings und Ohrringe  - x neue Fraktionen zum Ruf farmen - Wochenquests ....


----------



## Mahni (22. März 2008)

TaLogos schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> 
> Ich versteh nix mehr, weder diesen thread noch die ganzen anderen Diskussionen.
> 
> ...



Da magst du Recht haben, jeder kann das spielen so lange er möchte. Ich meine, vor Wow habe ich fast nur Offline-Spiele gespielt, da war es ganz normal das man die Spiele nach wenigen Wochen wieder weglegt. Vielen Leuten gefällt Wow ganz einfach, anderen wiederrum nicht. Aber dann soll das nicht in eine Anti-Wow Hass Szene verwandelt werden, und aus purem Neid, oder welche Faktoren da bei euch eine Rolle spielen, krampfhaft versuchen das Spiel schlecht zu reden, genau so wenig wie ich das spiel gut reden möchte, ich möchte die Leute ledeglich zum Nachdenken anregen, ob ihr geflame denn immer sein muss, und ob man sich evtl. nicht anders verhalten kann.Jeder Spieltertyp hat andere Vorlieben, macht lieber dies und das.. das ist völlig normal, das wow aber dann so eine breite masse an spielern anspricht, spricht schon dafür dass das Spiel sehr populär und beliebt ist. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht zusagt ist das ja völlig in Ordnung, meistens sehe ich aber Leute flamen, die Wow nicht spielen und die große Beliebtheit rund um Wow nicht mehr nennen wir es ganz simpel "ertragen". Wie auch immer, das wird es wohl bei jedem Spiel geben.

Noch ein Anhang zu einem Comment, mit meiner Persönlichen Meinung:
Ich finde auf die Frage , - von einem user was wir alle mit wow hätten , das meiste wäre langweilig -, dass es nicht so ist.. Mir machen die Bgs spass, mir macht das Daily Questen in Hero inis spass, das Teamspeak Gespräch mit leuten, mir macht das Raiden spaß, mich gemütlich feierabends hinzusetzen, meinen Charakter ab und zu weiterzuentwickeln, Twinks hochzuspielen, und quasi auf ein bestimmtes Ziel hinzuarbeiten (Item xy, neuer Boss mit gildenleuten legen usw), und ich kann mich über mangelnde Abwechslung nicht beklagen.. Denn mal ehrlich es gibt selten Spiele die im Endcontent (mit max level)Spieler noch begeistern können, Wow ist aber so eines. Auch wenn ich mich jetzt - um ein Gegegenbeispiel zu zitieren- weit aus dem Fensterrahmen wiege , zähle ich Spiele wie Oblivion, Half Life 2, , - und um näher an das Thema heranzukommen -, Everquest 2, Hdro und Konsorten auf, die Breite Masse an Spielern finden dort nämlich nicht mal im Ansatz diese Möglichkeiten die man im Endcontent in Wow beispielsweise findet.
Dass mag jeder anders sehen, doch die Breite Masse an Spielern ist wohl ähnlicher Meinung.
Aber wie gesagt das ist meine Persönliche Einschätzung.

LG
So far ;-)


----------



## sTereoType (22. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Da magst du Recht haben, jeder kann das spielen so lange er möchte. Ich meine, vor Wow habe ich fast nur Offline-Spiele gespielt, da war es ganz normal das man die Spiele nach wenigen Wochen wieder weglegt. Vielen Leuten gefällt Wow ganz einfach, anderen wiederrum nicht. Aber dann soll das nicht in eine Anti-Wow Hass Szene verwandelt werden, und aus purem Neid, oder welche Faktoren da bei euch eine Rolle spielen, krampfhaft versuchen das Spiel schlecht zu reden, genau so wenig wie ich das spiel gut reden möchte, ich möchte die Leute ledeglich zum Nachdenken anregen, ob ihr geflame denn immer sein muss, und ob man sich evtl. nicht anders verhalten kann.Jeder Spieltertyp hat andere Vorlieben, macht lieber dies und das.. das ist völlig normal, das wow aber dann so eine breite masse an spielern anspricht, spricht schon dafür dass das Spiel sehr populär und beliebt ist. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht zusagt ist das ja völlig in Ordnung, meistens sehe ich aber Leute flamen, die Wow nicht spielen und die große Beliebtheit rund um Wow nicht mehr nennen wir es ganz simpel "ertragen". Wie auch immer, das wird es wohl bei jedem Spiel geben.
> 
> Noch ein Anhang zu einem Comment, mit meiner Persönlichen Meinung:
> Ich finde auf die Frage , - von einem user was wir alle mit wow hätten , das meiste wäre langweilig -, dass es nicht so ist.. Mir machen die Bgs spass, mir macht das Daily Questen in Hero inis spass, das Teamspeak Gespräch mit leuten, mir macht das Raiden spaß, mich gemütlich feierabends hinzusetzen, meinen Charakter ab und zu weiterzuentwickeln, Twinks hochzuspielen, und quasi auf ein bestimmtes Ziel hinzuarbeiten (Item xy, neuer Boss mit gildenleuten legen usw), und ich kann mich über mangelnde Abwechslung nicht beklagen.. Denn mal ehrlich es gibt selten Spiele die im Endcontent (mit max level)Spieler noch begeistern können, Wow ist aber so eines. Auch wenn ich mich jetzt - um ein Gegegenbeispiel zu zitieren- weit aus dem Fensterrahmen wiege , zähle ich Spiele wie Oblivion, Half Life 2, , - und um näher an das Thema heranzukommen -, Everquest 2, Hdro und Konsorten auf, die Breite Masse an Spielern finden dort nämlich nicht mal im Ansatz diese Möglichkeiten die man im Endcontent in Wow beispielsweise findet.
> ...



ich akzeptiere ja das du wow gerne spielst, aber heute bitte damit auf von anderen spielen zu reden und zu meinen das diese nicht diese VIELFALT an endcontent zu bieten haben wie wow. das stimmt schlichtweg einfach nicht. gut dir machen die bgs spaß, aber würden dir die bgs immernoch spaß machen wenn du einmal im rvr bei daoc mitgemacht hättest? fürher hielt ich auch nudeln mit tomatensoße für das beste essen,d ann entdeckte ich die pizza ^^


----------



## Mahni (22. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich akzeptiere ja das du wow gerne spielst, aber heute bitte damit auf von anderen spielen zu reden und zu meinen das diese nicht diese VIELFALT an endcontent zu bieten haben wie wow. das stimmt schlichtweg einfach nicht. gut dir machen die bgs spaß, aber würden dir die bgs immernoch spaß machen wenn du einmal im rvr bei daoc mitgemacht hättest? fürher hielt ich auch nudeln mit tomatensoße für das beste essen,d ann entdeckte ich die pizza ^^




ach davon red ich doch gar nicht ;-) Jedem liegt was anderes am Endcontent, diversen Leuten macht der Endcontent bei anderen spielen genau so spass, das ist doch schön. Ich rede ja ledeglich hiervon das die breite an Masse eben eher den Endcontent von Wow spielt als von anderen Spielen - deswegen sind diese Endcontents von anderen Spielen bestimmt nicht schlecht - spricht aber wie es die Zahlen beweisen anscheinend weniger Spieler an 

Achso PS: Ja pizza ist wirklich besser ^^ *g*

LG
Mahni


----------



## Robbers (22. März 2008)

Esric schrieb:


> Irgendwie vergessen alle das jeder Spieler verschiedene Vorlieben hat, sei es PVP, PVE oder RP oder was man noch so machen kann. WoW als bestes MMORPG zu betiteln ist schlichtweg eine Behauptung die nicht auf jeden zutrifft.
> 
> RP Technisch sehe ich Herr der Ringe weiter vorne, PVP Technisch könnte Warhammer Online WoW die Krone abjagen und PVE Technisch sehe ich WoW persönlich weit vorne, aufgrund der vielen Instanzen und Möglichkeiten.



HDRO hab ich damals gekauft, sowohl für mich als auch mein Frau, nach 1 Monat sind wir beide zu WoW zurück gekehrt, es ist nicht ein schlechtere Spiel, einfach anders, und nicht unsere fall. So ist es im leben, der eine mag Bananen, der ander Apfel. Manche mögen WoW, anderen eben andere Spiele, jeder sollte dort Spielen wo er glücklich ist, es zwingt uns doch niemand ein Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Mahni (22. März 2008)

Robbers schrieb:


> HDRO hab ich damals gekauft, sowohl für mich als auch mein Frau, nach 1 Monat sind wir beide zu WoW zurück gekehrt, es ist nicht ein schlechtere Spiel, einfach anders, und nicht unsere fall. So ist es im leben, der eine mag Bananen, der ander Apfel. Manche mögen WoW, anderen eben andere Spiele, jeder sollte dort Spielen wo er glücklich ist, es zwingt uns doch niemand ein Spiel zu spielen.




genau , aber wenn einer äpfel mag, dann red ich ihm nicht so lang ins gewissen, bis er auf bananen umsteigt. Das gleiche Prinzip geht mit wow um sich, außenstehende machen wow , wegen was auch immer - schlecht.


----------



## sTereoType (23. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> genau , aber wenn einer äpfel mag, dann red ich ihm nicht so lang ins gewissen, bis er auf bananen umsteigt. Das gleiche Prinzip geht mit wow um sich, außenstehende machen wow , wegen was auch immer - schlecht.


gut es gibt sicher einige die das spiel schlecht machen, der rest zählt einfach fakten auf. gibt immerhin auch genug leute die rum heulen sich wow aufgrund von solcher lobhochjubelein geholt zu haben (zu den ich mich hier mal an der stelle dazu zählen will). außerdem möchte ich nicht mehr das du die äpfel weiter beleidigst xD


----------



## Mahni (23. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gut es gibt sicher einige die das spiel schlecht machen, der rest zählt einfach fakten auf. gibt immerhin auch genug leute die rum heulen sich wow aufgrund von solcher lobhochjubelein geholt zu haben (zu den ich mich hier mal an der stelle dazu zählen will). außerdem möchte ich nicht mehr das du die äpfel weiter beleidigst xD




hehe^^


----------



## Caradim (23. März 2008)

WoW wird einfacher da es ja bald bis level 80 geht daher muss man n schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen aber man darf nicht zu hoch da sonst die drops auch wieder zu "mächtig" sein müssten...
also setzt man das vom alten runter und das projekt ist geschafft


----------



## Motte (23. März 2008)

Ganz deiner Meinung.

Ich denke, sehr viele spieler, sind seit dem BC schub zu sehr darauf fixiert SCHNELL! super items abzusahnen. Anhand der ganzen möglichkeiten ja auch leicht gemacht. PvP - Arena - 10er Raids - Heroic usw. 

Wenn sich die leute dann ma das Ganze Produkt WoW, wie vor BC wieder anschauen denke ich werden die ihre meinung schnell ändern. 
Was ich meine? :

- Super Landschaften ; Nagrand (Mein Favorit) ; Das düstere Schattenmondtal ; Auch Super, Nethersturm. Viele inselsplitter, Biokuppeln, Manaquellen... Nehm doch einfach ma euer Flugmount, Fliegt weit hoch, Ego perspektive und einfach ma gucken was da überhaupt alles is wo ihr euer Gold strickt Farmt, der eure Epics besorgt.

- Viele interessante Quest. Täglich, sowie aber auch Gruppen qs, was dafür sorgt das man nich immer allein unterwegs sein muss / kann. Find ich klasse, immerhin isses ja nich umsonst nen Online Game.

- Für mich sehr interessant die erweiterten berufe. Wer hat denn schon alles ma sein beruf voll ausgenutzt, und ich mein damit nich, nur bis 375 fix skillen um sich sein wunsch Epic zu bauen. Ich bin Ingineur, und was da alles bei is is der Brüller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...

Also, vergesst doch einfach mal die Farbe lila, oder euren DMG meter für den ersten platz... und tut das was ihr vor BC auch gemacht habt, geniesst einfach ddas spiel, wofür es ja auch gemacht wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahni (23. März 2008)

Motte schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung.
> 
> Ich denke, sehr viele spieler, sind seit dem BC schub zu sehr darauf fixiert SCHNELL! super items abzusahnen. Anhand der ganzen möglichkeiten ja auch leicht gemacht. PvP - Arena - 10er Raids - Heroic usw.
> 
> ...




ganz genau meine Meinung ich weiss nicht was die immer mit oldschool wow haben , mir war pisslangweilig kurz vor bc, nur in wessis/össis rumhängen und in strath , oder mc oder bwl langweilien.. Es gibt jetzt viel  viel mehr Möglichkeiten , die auch den Casuals was nützt. Gerade das macht Wow in meinen Augen zu einem sehr runden und kompakten Spiel ;-)


----------



## Konradio (24. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Blizzard schiebt billigen Content nach , der in 1 Monat clear ist und selbst für Casuals schon langweilig wird ( Hi @ Daily Quests ! )
> 
> Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.


Ja stimmt, wir sollten alle so ca. 500 Euro mehr /monat bezahlen und schon haben wir Support, der uns die wünsche aus den Fingern liest!
Ne jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn es einen GM auf einen Spieler gäbe müssten die mit 1-2 Euro im Monat auskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na dann, HF und GL, beim Sparen.


----------



## Sercani (24. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Kann mich eurer Meinung nicht anschließen.
> Ich finde WOW ist ähnlich wie der Laden mit dem großen "M".
> Viel Posaune, großes Theater, viel Geschmacksverstärker, aber im Vergleich zu anderen MMO viel zu einfach.
> Ergo, gutes Spiel für Anfänger und Leute die viel Raiden wollen.


Genau das ist es ja was die Leute wollen Geschmacksverstärker und etc.. Schließ mich deiner Meinung an.
Finde es auch sehr gut, weil natürlich die meisten Kunden "Casuals" sind und Blizzard will keine Kunden verlieren, denn die High-End-Gamer werden sie so schnell nicht verlieren.


----------



## Mahni (24. März 2008)

Sercani schrieb:


> Genau das ist es ja was die Leute wollen Geschmacksverstärker und etc.. Schließ mich deiner Meinung an.
> Finde es auch sehr gut, weil natürlich die meisten Kunden "Casuals" sind und Blizzard will keine Kunden verlieren, denn die High-End-Gamer werden sie so schnell nicht verlieren.



eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. März 2008)

Ein zweites BC wäre definitiv ein Armutszeugnis. Aber ich habe grosse Erwartungen.


----------



## Felucius (25. März 2008)

Kann sein , aber kann auch sein dass es sich langsam totläuft weil 10000x über die selbe Map zu hoppeln geht einem nach spätestens 90h auf den Keks!


----------



## Gen91 (25. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW für jemanden erst zu Ende, wenn er alle Charaktere mit allen Skillungen bei jedem Volk sowohl Horde als auch Allianz im BT hat, sowie eine 200 Wertung im PvP.
Wenn jemand so weit ist, kann er sagen: Ich bin durch, das Spiel ist am Ende.
Mir ist klar, dass das niemand schaffen kann, aber ich kenne LEute die meckern, dass es langweilig wird, weil sie einen Char auf lvl 70 gebracht haben, mensch an alle die da schon meckern, von da an geht das Spiel erst los. Und außerdem gibt es viele Leute die bis zum Addon eh nicht Illidian gelegt haben werden, für die geht es eher zu schnell.
Also weiter so Blizzard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (29. März 2008)

Ich denke WOW ist solange nicht am Ende, solange es Spieler gibt die auf "Leichtkost" MMO's abfahren.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

nein WoW ist sicherlich nicht am ende das stimmt, eher im gegenteil.
wobei ich gemerkt habe das es wirklich so ist ,dass eit bc items etc. immer wichtiger geworden sind.
jeder will nurnoch möglichst schnell möglichst gute items haben um rumzupralen und die anderen wegzuR0XX0Rn oder was weiß ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe das lockert sich mit dem addon WotLK und der damit verbundenen neuen spielathosphäre (wieder mehr richtung eigentlicher fantasy und etwas weg von irgendwelchem netherkram, lila kristallen und fliegenden felsbrocken) wieder etwas auf sodass eventuell wieder mehr auf den spielspaß als auf lilafarbene rüstungssets geachtet wird.

mfG


----------



## Megamage (29. März 2008)

Weisst du wie alt der Thread ist? -.-


----------



## crizzle (29. März 2008)

FAZIT:

WOW 4 EVER!


----------



## Frank-414 (30. März 2008)

WoW wird solange nicht am Ende sein, wie es Millionen von Spielern gibt, die es zocken. All die Diskussionen über mangelnde Innovationen, fehlende Features, aufkommende Konkurrenz, usw. sind eigentlich nebensächlich. Erst wenn die Zahl der Abonnenten auf einige wenige 1000e schrumpft, DANN ist WoW am Ende! Und das wird wohl noch laaange dauern...^^


----------



## Nagroth (30. März 2008)

Und das hoffen wir mal ist gut so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (30. März 2008)

alleine schon zu behaupten das war oder age of conan eine ernsthafte konkurenz zu wow werden können ist absurd denn nur die subscriptions können das sagen und die sprechen bände:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn die beiden es auf 2-3 millionen schaffen wär das schon viel!
und zu den leuten die meinen wow wär was für anfänger: status punkte und keine möglichkeit die skillpunkte neu zu verteilen haben nichts mit komplexität zu tun und die führen nur dazu das leute frustriert sind weil ihre 3 monate spielzeit verschwendet war weil man jetzt im highlevel bereich diese waffe nicht nutzen kann oder den gegner nicht mehr plätten kann. und die subscriber zahlen geben wow recht!


----------



## Hardnoise (30. März 2008)

Als ob das Diagramm stimmen würde..
Ultima Online hat niemals so wenig Spieler..

Edit:

Natürlich ist World of Warcraft ansich noch nicht am Ende, weil es immer wieder Neulinge gibt, die Neu dazustoßen und noch keine Ahnung haben wie es früher in WoW abging.. Aber die Oldschool Spieler hören nach der reihe auf, weil Blizzard entweder alles extrem einfach macht oder die alten sachen aufwärmt..
Oder was soll das mit PvP Items für Tier Tokkens? 

Naja, also ich freu mich schon auf Warhammer Online, Collector Edition ist schon vorbestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acedrop (30. März 2008)

wow is immer noch die messlatte aller Onlinespiele da ist es normal das ein paar rummeckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja aber wenns schlecht wäre dann müssten ja die server von buffed usw überlastet sein bei 10 millionen beschwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tugark (30. März 2008)

Bei WAR und AoC basiert eigentlich mehr oder weniger alles auf Spekulationen, Gerüchten, Wunschdenken. Bei WoW ist allerdings schon klar, was man hat bzw. nicht hat. Das macht es einfacher, sich auf das Addon einzustellen, da man nicht wirklich enttäuscht werden kann (ausser sie verhunzen es einfach total ;D)

Nun, früher war ich der Meinung, dass jene, die WIRKLICH NUR PvP machen wollen, zu WAR wechseln. Heute bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob das so sein wird. Und wenn auch, dann kommt WoW vllt. wieder etwas vom PvP weg und geht wieder mehr zum PvE hin. Das ist nämlich die wahre Stärke von WoW und an die kommt kein Spiel ran.


----------



## maniac-kun (30. März 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Als ob das Diagramm stimmen würde..
> Ultima Online hat niemals so wenig Spieler..


der chart ist recht genau und er zeigt nur die leute die auch zahlen und wenn bei ultima online viele leute auf freeshards spielen tauchen die in dem graph nicht auf da sie nunmal nix zahlen lol ^^


----------



## Sadmax (30. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Recht. Aber halt auf niedrigem Niveau. Als Vergleich kann man da gern UO, EVE oder SWG nehmen. Klar hohes Niveau und weniger Abos.
> Aber in gute Restaurants gehen auch weniger Kunden.



Ich glaube der Vergleich ist sehr schlecht und sagt genau das Gegenteil aus. Wenn jetzt Eve (als Bsp) teurer gewesen wäre hätte ich gesagt okay... Da in teure Restaurants wo das Essen besser ist nur wenige gehen können aus Kostengründen... Aber da Eve das selbe kostet haben die Kunden freie Wahl wo sie hingehen....
Auserdem erübrigt sich es z.B. ein Eve mit einem WoW zu vergleichen da die Schwerpunkte ganz wo anders liegen, sie gehören zwar beide zu den Online Rollenspielen und damit sind die Gemeinsamkeiten auch schon alle genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auserdem finde ich es sehr lustig wie sich immer alle darüber aufregen was ihnen nicht passt und hier und da...
Aber ich finde das die Community selber daran mit Schuld ist für das was da passiert, ich meine es wird vorher sich viel versprochen und die tollkühnsten Spekulationen angestellt ohne das jemand richtig weiß wovon er redet und dann tuen alle enttäuscht. Einfach mal vorher nicht spekulieren was passiert, in Laden gehen installieren zocken und ich denke man wäre glücklicher. 

Was mich auch sehr amüsiert ist das sich die Kunden aufregen über große Software Schmieden.
Ich meine keiner möchte sich mal in die Lage versetzen. Klar kann sich ein kleiner Softwareproduzent mit einer relativ kleinen Community besser auf die Kundenwünsche einstellen und so weiter.
Man stelle sich mal vor man wäre MS oder Blizzard und beide haben einen Kundenstamm von ein paar Millionen Nutzern... Und jetzt stelle ALLE diese  Millionen Menschen zufrieden, ganz einfache Antwort : ES GEHT NICHT .     

Es wird immer Leute geben die sich mehr wünschen, Leute die sich aufregen, die mit den Features des Produkts unzufrieden sind und drohen das sie zur Konkurrenz gehen und was weiß ich net alles. Fakt ist diese Konzerne haben es nicht einfach.... Klar kann man sich aufregen das ein MS Betriebssystem abstürzt oder man sich wieder Viren und was weiß ich nicht in die Hütte geholt hat, aber Fakt ist dadurch das MS z.B. so groß ist wird man auch zur größeren Zielscheibe. Ich meine wer will schon 2000 Macs lahm legen wenn er 5000 Microsoft Rechner lahm legen kann, weil es viel mehr gibt??? Und genauso ist es normal das umso größer der Kundenstamm wird umso unpersönlicher wird der Support. 

Ich meine wir müssen uns net mehr wundern das manche Softwarehersteller auf Nachfrage keine Aussage mehr machen wann das Produkt fertig ist, oder das sie nicht mehr gerne alles ausquatschen zu dem Produkt, denn wenn es dann später kommt oder ein Feature gestrichen wird oder nicht den wilden Spekulationen der Kunden entspricht wird geschimpft und man als Buhhmann hingestellt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sadmax


----------



## Sadmax (30. März 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ein zweites BC wäre definitiv ein Armutszeugnis. Aber ich habe grosse Erwartungen.



Bestes Beispiel für meine oben angeschriebene Problematik

Ist nicht böse gemeint, ist bloss gerade ein guter Beispielthread....


----------



## punkk (30. März 2008)

WoW ist einfach ein Top MMO ! Da kann man mekern und motzen was man will. Es Spielen ja über 10 Mio. Menschen Welt weit WoW, und ich glaube es ist das erfolgreichste Spiel in dem Bereich.

Es hat viele gute und schlechte Zeiten, und wer mehrere Jahre dabei ist hat viel gesehen.

Ich habe schon die LotR und WAR Beta gezockz, free MMO und andere der gleichen.

Kein Spiel ist so einsteigerfreundlich. Hat so coole Events und bringt immer mal wieder was neues. Die sachen zu Weihnachten, das mit der Band vor Shattrath, einfach cool.
Das System mit den Instanzen, das man mit Stufe 15 sich schon Gruppen suchen und in Instanzen gehen, und alle 7-8 Stufen eine neue Instanz ! Und das geht hoch bis Stufe 70. Wenn man nun schon ein paar Jahre dabei ist wird das öde das mag sein man und man lässt sich ziehen. Aber der fun ist noch da wenn man WS oder Arathi mit seinem Twink geht...

Also ich denke die neune MMOs werden es schwer haben, da jeder in WoW freunde haben Jahre lang Raiden und schreiben. Und das sah man ja bei LotR... sind ja noch nich viele die das zocken oder ?

LG

Cranki/Punkk


----------



## Hardnoise (30. März 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> der chart ist recht genau und er zeigt nur die leute die auch zahlen und wenn bei ultima online viele leute auf freeshards spielen tauchen die in dem graph nicht auf da sie nunmal nix zahlen lol ^^



Was willst du auch groß schon bei Ultima Online Zahlen? Da gibt es keine monatlichen Kosten so wie bei WoW.. oder was willst bei Warhammer Online bezahlen? Das Spiel ist noch in der beta, wie willst du dann die Spiele vergleichen und sagen Warhammer wäre keine Konkurrenz?

Ist doch blödsinn die Spieleranzahl von einem Game das 3 Jahre existiert mit einem das noch in der Beta ist zu vergleichen.. Und wenn du sagst, da sind nur Games oben, bei dennen die Spieler zahlen, wieso ist dann Warhammer oben?


----------



## Nagroth (31. März 2008)

Spielerzahlen sagen nur bedingt etwas über die Qualität eines Spieles aus. 
Man kann ja wohl auch kaum sagen das die Firma mit dem großen "m" gute Qualität abliefern würde. Und dennoch rennt da jeder rein.
Wenn es danach gehen würde hätte WOW ja nur 2 oder 3 Spieler verdient.
Nein Marketing ist das besondere und darin ist Blizzard 1A.

Und solange Blizzard möchte das WOW lebt, wird WOW auch leben.


----------



## Nagroth (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (1. April 2008)

.....Ende!


----------



## Antax666 (1. April 2008)

Also WoW wird nicht huschiwuschi von einem anderen mmorpg verdrängt. Der Hype um dieses Spiel sprengt bis heute alles bis hier gewesene!!!
Es gibt casts, Tonnen von Foren, riesige Datenbanken, sogar tv-Sendungen. Mal ganz abgesehen, das 1000de von Chinesen die Marktlücke des virtuellen Goldes entdeckten!

Ich vermute, das es andere Spielspaten wie shooter, rundenbasierende Strategiespiele und co immer schwerer haben werden gegen mmorgs anzukommen. 
w.a.r, aoc, HdRo,....sind alles Lückenfüller und Spezialisierungen des online Rollenspiels. Diese "Welt für sich" reisst immer mehr Menschen in seinen Bann. 
Heutige shooter wie q4 oder Strategiespiele wie C&C sind heute leider nur noch Randerscheinungen am Spielehimmel. Es gibt Hunderte deutschsprachiger Foren für wow und co, jedoch kenne ich nur 2 für das aktuelle C&C (damit meine ich den seriösen).


----------



## barthosch (2. April 2008)

> ... Blizzard schafft hier schlicht ein Meisterwerk.



So ist es. 10 Millionen Menschen hat es gepackt, darunter auch mich. Obwohl ich eine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne von 10 Sekunden habe und mir eigentlich alles egal ist. Allein daß die WoW-Threads immer mindestens 20 Seiten lang sind, die HdRO-Threads irgendwo verschimmeln (genau wie mein HdRO-Account), sagt doch alles.

Ich freue mich jeweils, einer so netten, aktiven Community zugehörig zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auf uns Jungs und Mädels!! (Mist, wann sind die Server wieder on *schniefz*).


----------



## Valinar (2. April 2008)

Antax666 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, das es andere Spielspaten wie shooter, rundenbasierende Strategiespiele und co immer schwerer haben werden gegen mmorgs anzukommen.
> w.a.r, aoc, HdRo,....sind alles Lückenfüller und Spezialisierungen des online Rollenspiels. Diese "Welt für sich" reisst immer mehr Menschen in seinen Bann.
> Heutige shooter wie q4 oder Strategiespiele wie C&C sind heute leider nur noch Randerscheinungen am Spielehimmel. Es gibt Hunderte deutschsprachiger Foren für wow und co, jedoch kenne ich nur 2 für das aktuelle C&C (damit meine ich den seriösen).



Man sollte nicht umbedingt C&C als vergleich nehmen da der letzte teil total gefloppt ist und deswegen kein maßstab für erfolg der sparte sein kann.
MMORPGS waren lange zeit Randerscheinungen und mal von naja WoW,Guildwars und HdRO abgesehen ist es jetzt auch noch so.
Es gibt soviele Shooter und Strategiespiele die was die spielerzahl angeht auch WoW in die tasche stecken würden.
Klar haben MMORPGS eine große zukunft aber Shooter und Strategierspiele heute schon nurnoch als Randerscheinung abzutun ist ganzschön wirklichkeitsfern.

Und wenn du schon sagst das es für C&C nur 2 seriöse seiten bzw. foren gibt muss ich dir sagen das es bei weitem auch keine hunderte deutschprachige seiten von WoW die seriös sind.

Im moment seh ich eigentlich nur WoW als das MMORPG an was den richtigen durchbruch geschafft hat und ich denke WoW wird noch einige zeit den MMORPG Markt führen.
Ich hab in der letzten zeit zuviele MMORPGS floppen gesehen um an den durchbruch von Warhammer oder AOC glauben zu können.
Wie wurde Hellgate oder Tabula gehypt sie wurden als WoW Killer bezeichnet und was weis ich und wie sind die spiele letztlich gnadenlos gefloppt, war schon fast erschreckend.
Und Herr der Ringe online ist zwar nicht schlecht aber bleibt weit hinter seinem Potenzial zurück und würde Tolkien noch leben wäre er sicher nicht glücklich über die umsetzung.

Letztlich hat WoW nicht unbedingt den MMORPG Markt den ganz großen durchbruch gebracht sondern nur sich selbst.


----------



## Nagroth (3. April 2008)

10 Millionen Spieler auf der Welt, heißt nur das 10 Millionen Spieler ein schlechtes Spiel spielen.

Letztlich gehen auch Millionen Menschen in das schlechte Fast-Food-Restaurant mit diesem m.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Spieler auf der Welt, heißt nur das 10 Millionen Spieler ein schlechtes Spiel spielen.
> 
> Letztlich gehen auch Millionen Menschen in das schlechte Fast-Food-Restaurant mit diesem m.



Und ob das Spiel oder das Restaurant "schlecht" sind entscheidet wer?  du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (3. April 2008)

> 10 Millionen Spieler auf der Welt, heißt nur das 10 Millionen Spieler ein schlechtes Spiel spielen.
> 
> Letztlich gehen auch Millionen Menschen in das schlechte Fast-Food-Restaurant mit diesem m.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt es einen speziellen Grund, aus dem du dir spontan die Bewertungshoheit über MMORPGS und Fast Food Ketten herausnimmst? So wie ich das sehe leben wir in einer Demokratur...err...-tie mein ich...und da darf jeder seine Meinung haben, welche eigentlich nur im gesellschaftlich akzeptierten Rahmen populär oder eben wenige populär, aber keineswegs falsch ist. Schwarzweisses Gedankengut ist immer sehr Eingleisig- und die meisten Menschen, die sich daran klammern sind furchtbar eindimensional. 

Jacun a son gout.


----------



## Nagroth (3. April 2008)

Ich wollte nur damit aufzeigen das zwischen der Größe einer Community und der Größe/Qualität eines Spieles es keinen Zusammenhang gibt. Man kann den Vergleich auch auf Zeitungen ausdehen, man nehme die Zeitung mit dem großen Bilderrahmen. Auch wieder keine Zeitung mit guten und qualitativen Inhalten. Trotzdem die Zeitung mit höchster Auflage in Deutschland.


----------



## Frank-414 (3. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Spieler auf der Welt, heißt nur das 10 Millionen Spieler ein schlechtes Spiel spielen.
> 
> Letztlich gehen auch Millionen Menschen in das schlechte Fast-Food-Restaurant mit diesem m.



Ja, und kein Mensch zwingt sie beim McD-Schotten zu essen. Ob das nun gesunde Ernährung ist oder nicht ist doch völlig nebensächlich: Die Leute gehen dahin, weil's ihnen schmeckt.

Und WoW schmeckt den Leuten eben auch!

Nur weil das Spiel einigen noch nie geschmeckt hat und andere auch durchaus abwandern, ist da immer noch eine mehrere Millionen große Bande von Spielern, die ihren Spaß haben.

Reden wir in einem Jahr nochmal darüber, wenn WAR und AoC auf dem Markt sind und sich dann die Spielerzahlen miteinander vergleichen lassen...

Ende von WoW? Ja, irgendwann mal logisch! Aber vorher gehen ganz andere Spieleserver vom Netz...


----------



## Larandera (3. April 2008)

omg..
wie kommt man auf die Idee, WAR oder AoC bei release mit WoWjetzt zu vergleichen?

wenn, dann darf man höchstens WoW vor 3 Jahren nehmen,beim release. aber alles genau machen,sonst ist es kein Vergleich.

man sollte War und AoC auch nach 3 jahren erst mit WoW wie jetzt vergleichen.
diese Zeitspanne die Blizzard anderen Entwicklern im Punkt Entwicklungszeit voraushat,sollte beachtet werden...

und eig,mir ist es lieber, viele Leute spielen WoW,nur sollen diese leute(speziel jetzt die Roxx0r Leute) bitte von WAr/AoC/HdrO oder sonstigen anderen Spielen, vernbleiben. 
Außer diese Leute kapieren das ein MMO ein Gemeinschaftsgame ist.
naja,WoW ist nun ein eSport game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich freu mich auf WAR und spiele zur zeit Swg.
und ich muss sagen,ich hab SWG nicht mal ansatzweise mit WoW verglichen.. warum? ja ist nicht das gleiche game.


immer diese Leute die alles vergleichen müssen ...lieber besser achten was an einem Spiel so besonderes ist


----------



## Tumasz (3. April 2008)

Trotzdem kommt kein MMORPG im moment an das PVP bzw RVR system von Daoc dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uaaargh (3. April 2008)

mal schauen was die zukunft so bringt...also ich bin gegenüber den addons recht aufgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (3. April 2008)

Mich interesirt immer noch was ihr alle an wow so toll findet


----------



## N - Nazjatar (3. April 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Blizzard schiebt billigen Content nach , der in 1 Monat clear ist und selbst für Casuals schon langweilig wird ( Hi @ Daily Quests ! )
> 
> Naja , das war schon immer so und der angebliche Support ist ein Dreck.



Ist doch gut das Blizzard das Spiel häufig ( meiner Meinung nach auch gut ), erweitert und ändert. 



Larandera schrieb:


> omg..
> wie kommt man auf die Idee, WAR oder AoC bei release mit WoWjetzt zu vergleichen?
> 
> wenn, dann darf man höchstens WoW vor 3 Jahren nehmen,beim release. aber alles genau machen,sonst ist es kein Vergleich.
> ...



1. Natürlich kann man WoW wie es *jetzt* ist, mit WAR und AoC vergleichen. 

Klar, WoW hat 3 Jahre "Vorsprung", aber das sind die Macher von WAR und AoC doch selber Schuld wenn sie erst "so spät" ihre Spiele rausbringen. 

Außerdem konnten die sich viel von WoW abgucken, wo WoW doch fast Pioniersarbeit geleistet hat! 

2. Warum sollen die von dir "Roxx0r Leute" genannten von WAR/AoC/HdrO wegbleiben? Totaler Schwachsinn was du sagst? Meiner Meinung nach bist du der "0b3r-roxx0r" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

3. Stimmt WoW ist ja kein Gemeintschaftsspiel, zum Glück muss man da nicht oft mal mit 5 Leuten in eine Instanz, also eine Gruppe suchen, Heiler + Tank + DD, oder 10 Raids, manchmal soll essogar 25er Raids geben, Aber ist ja kein Gemeintschaftsspiel. Fast jedes mal wenn man spielt muss man mit anderen Leuten handeln oder ähnliches. Wie gesagt:

BG's, Instanzen, Raids etc. 

In diesem Sinne, go WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N - N


----------



## XXarmageddon (3. April 2008)

Hi Leute! Also, meine Meinung ist, dass WoW Rp-Technisch vorne liegt, besonders mit den neuen Hairstyles.
Ich überbrücke die Langeweile immer mit irgendnem Mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Levelt haufenweise Twinks und seht das ganze lockerer!


----------



## Larandera (3. April 2008)

wieder wer der nicht richtig lesen kann @N-Nazjatar -.-

zwar könnte man WoW jetzt und WAR bei release vergleichen,aber mal überlegt,dasss es früher,als wow rauskam, es die richtigen Sachen für zb Warhammer einfach nicht gab? die entwickler haben sicher schon viel früher überlegt wie man es gut machen kann,aber vor ca 3-4 jahren war es einfach zu früh für WAR oder AoC
da hat wow halt abgestaubt,aber das ergebniss sieht man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sagte nie das es schlecht ist,aber es ist einfach festgefahren. es ist immer das gleiche,zwar gibt es neuen content,aber zb alleine die modells sind mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bevor nun wieder unstimmigkeiten passieren,vorweg !!ich beziehe mich nicht auf die Grafik!! )

200 nachtelfen sehen gleich aus,alle zwerge eig immer gleich..alles ist gleich.
Darum kommt War und Aoc erst so spät, um die fehler nicht zu machen, mit viel Liebe zum Detail,viel Charakter design etc. und ich hoffe doch,das WAR oder AoC es nicht nötig haben etwas von WoW zu kopieren.
wer will ein 2tes WoW?^^
ob es ihnen nun gelingt oder nicht sei mal so dahingestellt.

ich spielte 2.5 jahre lang wow,bin vill einer der wenigstens die noch relativ nett sind und doch noch dazubeitragten, dass wenigstens ein paar leute nicht total hirnlos werden(denke ich mal,dass man mit nettigkeit,höflichkeit und ein verständnis für neue, soetwas zusammenbringen kann)

der begriff "roxx0r leute" wie ich ihn geschrieben habe,bezieht sich auf leute,die denken sie müssen jeden "noob"="newby"="neuer im game" beschimpfen für ihr unwissen.
solche leute gehören eig in kein MMo,aber denoch ist WoW die beste Platform für solche. Blizzard arbeitet ja an einem neuen online CS für Fantasy fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also bitte,immer vorher genau lesen was jemand geschrieben hat,um iwelche anschuldigungen zu vermeiden.

ich ein roxx0r kiddi,echt ma geil^^ noch nie in meinem leben gehört.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (3. April 2008)

RP ist mehr als nur neue haare und andauernd irgend welche twinks hochzuzocken ist auch langweilig da die q ja doch immer gleich bleiben und die gebite sich auch nicht ändern


----------



## Draco1985 (3. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Ist doch gut das Blizzard das Spiel häufig ( meiner Meinung nach auch gut ), erweitert und ändert.



Nein, es ist notwendig, weil die Spieler sonst gar nichts mehr zu tun hätten. GUT wäre es, wenn sie sich auch mal was einfallen lassen würden, was das Spielerlebnis spürbar voranbringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Außerdem konnten die sich viel von WoW abgucken, *wo WoW doch fast Pioniersarbeit geleistet hat!*



Ähm, Nein? Das einzige was WoW geleistet hat, ist ein paar Millionen Leute reinzulocken, die das Kürzel "MMORPG" nichtmal aufschlüsseln, geschweige denn verstehen können.



> 2. Warum sollen die von dir "Roxx0r Leute" genannten von WAR/AoC/HdrO wegbleiben?



Um zu verhindern dass die Community genauso endet wie bei WoW und CS. Lieber hunderttausend umgängliche Spieler, als zehn Millionen mit dem Wortschatz eines zweijährigen Kindes (beschränkt sich auf undefinierbare Laute wie "lol", "rofl" oder "noob" und deren Variationen) und demselben Geltungsbedürfnis (Zitat: "Ich WILL aber das Epic!!!!!", Zitat Ende).



> 3. Stimmt WoW ist ja kein Gemeintschaftsspiel, zum Glück muss man da nicht oft mal mit 5 Leuten in eine Instanz, also eine Gruppe suchen, Heiler + Tank + DD, oder 10 Raids, manchmal soll essogar 25er Raids geben, Aber ist ja kein Gemeintschaftsspiel. Fast jedes mal wenn man spielt muss man mit anderen Leuten handeln oder ähnliches. Wie gesagt:
> 
> BG's, Instanzen, Raids etc.



Das soll jetzt ein Witz sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Community von WoW spielt GEGENEINANDER, nicht in einer Gemeinschaft. Sieht man doch allein in den BGs immer wieder schön: Koordination ist Glückssache, Flames kommen im Sekundentakt.



> In diesem Sinne, go WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie war das? "Geh mit Gott, aber geh!"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2008)

Warum sollte WoW am Ende sein? Einfach nur lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer das behauptet soll mal seine Augen öffnen.. WoW ist das beste Game der Welt. GW oder so ein anderes nachgemachtes Spiel kann nicht mithalten /closed.


----------



## Buddits (3. April 2008)

Hmm WoW am Ende? Geht das überhaupt? Selbst wenn jetzt alle Abhaun würden, hätte Blizzard massig geld gescheffelt. Das würde für 3 Jahre Pause und Entwicklung eines neuen Spieles dicke ausreichen. 
Ich hol mir auf alle fälle WOTLK, hoffe is wird ganz nett(vor allem hoffe ich das der meleeschami mal n bisl im pvp wieder besser wird...), freue mich auf den deathknight und halt meine klappe^^. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt wayne ob War besser wird, als eingefleischter Guild Wars-fan(ja sowas soll es gebn;  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werde ich bis Guild Wars 2(mindestens bis zur Beta) unserer Blizzard-Goldgrube treu bleiben.
Ich habe nämlich ehrlich gesagt(meiner Meinung nach) zuviel Zeit und Geld in WoW investiert, als das ich das jetzt wegwerf und was neues Anfang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palpatin77 (3. April 2008)

Der größte Nachteil von WoW ist einfach der, dass die ganze Welt statisch ist. 

Man kann keine Städte erobern, dass Pvp System ist einfach nur eine lustlos dahinprogrammierte Beschäftigungstherapie, damit die Spieler schön lange WoW spielen. Und für was? Genau, für Rüstungs- und Waffengegenstände. (Sehr einfallsreich)

Ab lvl 70 gibt es kaum Abwechslungsmöglichkeiten, doch da sollte meiner Meinung nach erst der Spielspaß anfangen. Doch was folgt ist, ich gehe  zum 1000 Mal in den Dungeon  XY oder ich gehe zum 1000 mal in die Warsongschlucht.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig, was Blizzard hier seinen Kunden verkaufen will. Und die Quittung wird es spätestens mit Warhammer Online und AGE OF CONAN geben.

Ich gebe selber zu, dass ich begeisterter WoW Spieler über 2 Jahre war, aber nun fehlt mir jegliche  Motivation dieses Spiel zu spielen. Deshalb habe ich auch den Account gekündigt.

Auch, wenn alsbald das lang ersehnte Addon rauskommen sollte, wird sich bei WoW nicht viel ändern. Lvl 80 werden, 1000 mal Dungeon x oder Pvp Gebiet Y besuchen. Des Weiteren lässt mittlerweile im Zeitalter des Fotorealismus die Comicgrafik stark zu wünschen übrig.

Aber, wer gerne WoW spielen möchte, soll dies auch gerne weiterhin tun, habe hier nur meine Meinung preisgegeben. Also, viel Spaß beim Zocken.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (3. April 2008)

Tja Mahni,

Deine dumpfe Lobhudelei ist genausowenig sachdienlich wie das Geflame. In Deinem Beitrag ist kein Informationswert erkennbar. Und bei Gelegenheit solltest Du Dir mal überlegen, ob es nicht auch noch andere Adjektive bzw. Adverben als "cool" gibt, die Deine Emotionen beschreiben könnten. Ein beschränkter Wortschatz ist normaler Weise kein Zeichen von Weitsicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (3. April 2008)

danke Draco,das du meinen post verstanden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mir sogar das einzelne beantworten seines postes abgenommen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ palpatin
du hast aus dem selben Grund wie ich aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wen das eig nicht positiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (4. April 2008)

Ich kann Palpatin nur beipflichten war zwar nicht lange 70 aber das hat ausgereicht um zu merken das es immer das selbe ist


----------



## Nagroth (6. April 2008)

Allein weil ich die Community im WOW Forum mag, lass ich den Thread mal nicht sterben.
Was sollen denn die ganzen WOW Spieler machen wenn sich nicht ihrem "tollen" Spieles zu erwehren können. Also zeigt uns was WOW zu einem tollen Spiel macht.

Schönen Sonntag noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

